# italiano le mete un flechazo a un panchito ruidoso



## EmosidoEngañado (4 Nov 2022)

El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos no le dejasen morir. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.

Horrifying last moments of father celebrating birth of his son after he is shot with an arrow | Daily Mail Online


----------



## cortoplacista (4 Nov 2022)

Las personas ruidosas son escoria.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (4 Nov 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Las personas ruidosas son escoria.



Y seguro que no era la primera vez que le tocaban los cojones al viejo.


----------



## Decipher (4 Nov 2022)

Lo esperable hubiese sido que el tiraflechas fuese el panchito. Estoy realmente sorprendido.


----------



## harrysas (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Nov 2022)

Plot twist, el tiraflechas tiraflecheado.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (4 Nov 2022)

Pues el asaetado sigue muy ruidoso, no ha sido efectivo. Lo curioso es que no tiene miedo de que le tire otra, se queda a tiro.

Supongo que habrá untado de heces la punta, a falta de curare o veneno.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (4 Nov 2022)

Eso pasa cuando no respetas el descanso de otras personas.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (4 Nov 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Pues el asaetado sigue muy ruidoso, no ha sido efectivo. Lo curioso es que no tiene miedo de que le tire otra, se queda a tiro.
> 
> Supongo que habrá untado de heces la punta, a falta de curare o veneno.



No hace falta untarla en nada, el flechazo le atravesó el hígado y no habrá tardado mucho en desangrarse.


----------



## MPogany (4 Nov 2022)

pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?

Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí. 

Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.


----------



## Descolonización de España (4 Nov 2022)

No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.

A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Nov 2022)

Joder con Gianluigi Buffon!


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (4 Nov 2022)

debe ser un arco de 20lb, a esa distancia con un arco decente lo atraviesas


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2022)

Eso sí que es comprensión y adaptación a la cultura del inmigrante, solo que con siglos de retraso. Ahora se llevan más los machetes.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Por supuesto. 

Solo que es curioso que cuando ellos matan a nativos o se matan entre sí por ajustes de cuentas o porque algo les molesta nadie se escandaliza. Hace un nativo LO MISMO QUE ELLOS y todos a llevarse las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## Albtd43 (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Esto es lo que pasa cuando culturas diferentes son obligadas a vivir en un mismo sitio y competir por los mismos recursos. Ha pasado siempre y no va a dejar de pasar. Nos quieren vender la idea flowerpower hippie amor paz love&kiss de que no existen las razas ni las culturas, todos somos iguales... Mentira. Esto es lo que pasa y seguirá pasando, cada vez a peor.

Ya iremos despertando a base de hostias de realidad.


----------



## Decipher (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Claro, como tu no sabes disparar un arco.


----------



## Descolonización de España (4 Nov 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando culturas diferentes son obligadas a vivir en un mismo sitio y competir por los mismos recursos. Ha pasado siempre y no va a dejar de pasar. Nos quieren vender la idea flowerpower hippie amor paz love&kiss de que no existen las razas ni las culturas, todos somos iguales... Mentira. Esto es lo que pasa y seguirá pasando, cada vez a peor.
> 
> Ya iremos despertando a base de hostias de realidad.



No somos culturas tan diferentes cuando hace 300 años éramos todos del mismo país (España), del que formaba parte tanto América como Italia. Lo que ocurre es que la gente está tan jodidamente ABORREGADA por los medios de comunicación anglosionistas que ni siquiera sabe esto.


----------



## carpetano (4 Nov 2022)

Panchito tocacojones termina atravesado por una flecha, y todavía hay gente que no cree que exista la justicia poética...


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (4 Nov 2022)

Quien a flecha mata a flecha muere.


----------



## MPogany (4 Nov 2022)

Me he ido a periodicos italianos...hay una cierta versión que dice que el grupo iba muy borracho, que gritaban y se empezaron a pelear entre ellos, se habla de que golpearon tambien la persiana de un local. El agresor dice que se le fue la cabeza cuando empezaron a orinarse en su muro.

El agresor llevaba un mes en esa casa y por lo visto no sabía que era un sitio de paso de gente chunga borracha toda la madrugada.

Los panchitos dicen que les dijo frases racistas, él insiste que no, según él no queria matar a nadie, quería asustarlos para que se largaran. 

Imagino que en los próximos días saldrán más detalles.

Por cierto, la victima se largó al bar a celebrar el nacimiento borracho, hasta las tantas viendo un partido de futbol, con la mujer todavía ingresada en el hospital por el parto


----------



## Escombridos (4 Nov 2022)

Va a morir como lo hacían sus ancestros. Quien a flecha mata a flecha muere.


----------



## simenthal (4 Nov 2022)

Joder que puntería el arquero y de noche además . El que graba parece que no tiene cojones a acercarse al herido por miedo a que le meta un flechazo


----------



## brickworld (4 Nov 2022)

El jodido Panchito del móvil aparte de hacer el gilipollas y llamar a Fiorella hizo algo como llamar a emergencias?? O son tan retrasados como los tiraflechas de sudacalandia?


----------



## androm (4 Nov 2022)

Yo soy arquero y no queda claro que tipo de arco es.... El panchito podía ser muy ruidoso pero el abuelete se pasó cuatro pueblos...


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Nov 2022)

harrysas dijo:


>



Ruidoso hasta para morirse.
Puto asco.
He sufrido vecinos ruidosos: Los españoles ni me enteraban que vivían, los dos ocupantes siguientes fueron rumanos. Ruidosos y maleducados hasta el hastío siempre con su música de mierda a toda hostia hasta las cuatro de la madrugada y borrachos, muy borrachos. Vomitaban por todas partes dentro de la finca.


----------



## Kalikatres (4 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Yo soy arquero y no queda claro que tipo de arco es.... El panchito podía ser muy ruidoso pero el abuelete se pasó cuatro pueblos...



Depende del nivel de porculidad que te haya infectado, personalmente bajé con un machete dispuesto a todo.


----------



## androm (4 Nov 2022)

Una cosa está clara... Nunca hay que intentar sacar la flecha.... La propia flecha actúa de tapón.... Pobre infeliz... Diosss....


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Nov 2022)

Tiraflechas probando su propia medicina


----------



## Xupaa (4 Nov 2022)

Robin hood


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Nov 2022)

Alucinante, ¿es que la gente no sabe que existen tapones de espuma para dormir cuando hay mucho ruído en la calle?

Nah, nos dedicamos a matar a personas a flechazos desde la ventana, eso sale más barato, pasarse unos años en la cárcel por homicidio, es más barato, una nadería.

La verdad que el puto psicópata asesino chalado de el arco se merece morir de viejo en la cárcel, yo, a un colgado así de vecino no lo quiero ni que me paguen.


----------



## MPogany (4 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Yo soy arquero y no queda claro que tipo de arco es.... El panchito podía ser muy ruidoso pero el abuelete se pasó cuatro pueblos...



El corriere de la sera ha puesto foto de los arcos parece ser hechos por él. La arquería era su hobby, el tipo es marinero y un reputadísimo carpintero de barcos.






Un amigo del italiano que regenta un bar cercano dice que el problema ha sido estar en el lugar equivocado en el momento equivocado, tanto para su amigo como para el peruano


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (4 Nov 2022)

Xupaa dijo:


> Robin hood



Robin Hoodini, hizo desaparecer al panchito con este maravilloso truco de magia.


----------



## doryan (4 Nov 2022)

Suceso ocurrido en Avenida de Juana s/n


----------



## MPogany (4 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Robin Hoodini, hizo desaparecer al panchito con este maravilloso truco de magia.



Al que le van a desaparecer todos los ahorros es al italiano, que la familia va a contactar a un abogado por que el difunto deja a una hija de 18 años, el bebé de 2 días, la actual pareja y la ex pareja, que tambien ha dicho la familia peruana que a la ex pareja tambien hay que garantizarle su futuro economicamente


----------



## Captain Julius (4 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Yo soy arquero y no queda claro que tipo de arco es.... El panchito podía ser muy ruidoso pero el abuelete se pasó cuatro pueblos...



Un poco de empatía. No sabemos el infierno que tuvo que soportar el pobre hombre, me refiero al italiano.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Nov 2022)

Albtd43 dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa cuando culturas diferentes son obligadas a vivir en un mismo sitio y competir por los mismos recursos. Ha pasado siempre y no va a dejar de pasar. Nos quieren vender la idea flowerpower hippie amor paz love&kiss de que no existen las razas ni las culturas, todos somos iguales... Mentira. Esto es lo que pasa y seguirá pasando, cada vez a peor.
> 
> Ya iremos despertando a base de hostias de realidad.



No te quieren vender nada. Te estan sustituyendo por marronoides porque quieren acabar con la raza blanca, ya que es demasiado competitiva y le puede quitar la tostada a las elites

Y lo quereis resolver votando a CONGUITOS TOREROS


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Me he ido a periodicos italianos...hay una cierta versión que dice que el grupo iba muy borracho, que gritaban y se empezaron a pelear entre ellos, se habla de que golpearon tambien la persiana de un local. El agresor dice que se le fue la cabeza cuando empezaron a orinarse en su muro.
> 
> El agresor llevaba un mes en esa casa y por lo visto no sabía que era un sitio de paso de gente chunga borracha toda la madrugada.
> 
> ...



No podía ser mejor!!! Lumpen contra lumpen y el lumpen ganador es blanco! !!

Pd: la verdad es que me reído fuerte … puto mono to exho mierda ahí que es incapaz de llamar a emergencias…. O pedir auxilio…

La puta que los pario, que putos inútiles son.


----------



## Fígaro (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No somos culturas tan diferentes cuando hace 300 años éramos todos del mismo país (España), del que formaba parte tanto América como Italia. Lo que ocurre es que la gente está tan jodidamente ABORREGADA por los medios de comunicación anglosionistas que ni siquiera sabe esto.



Jajajaj menudo subnormal.

Aunque sus enclaves simiescos pertenecían a España, LOS INDIOS VIVÍAN CON LOS INDIOS, Y LOS BLANCOS CON LOS BLANCOS.

No digas subnormalidades.


----------



## Progretón (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> [...]



No sé, pero juzgo.

Todo correcto.


----------



## Progretón (4 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que la gente no sabe que existen tapones de espuma para dormir cuando hay mucho ruído en la calle?
> 
> [...]



Alucinante, ¿es que los imbéciles como @Penitenciagite!! no saben lo que es la educación o el respeto?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Nov 2022)

el que graba debe entrar en shock porque de lo contrario, no entiendo cómo alguien no reacciona para, o bien ayudar, o bien huir!


----------



## androm (4 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Bonitos arcos recurvos.... Si los ha hecho él es un profesional.. .. De todos modos te puedes cargar a alguien incluso con uno del Decathlon si le aciertas bien... Que se vaya despidiendo de su afición... Me da que en prisión no te dejan practicar tan bonito deporte...
> 
> 
> El corriere de la sera ha puesto foto de los arcos parece ser hechos por él. La arquería era su hobby, el tipo es marinero y un reputadísimo carpintero de barcos.
> ...


----------



## Hulagu (4 Nov 2022)

Con el escándalo que arma...yo no se si le salio a cuenta el flechazo.


----------



## Vaross (4 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Al que le van a desaparecer todos los ahorros es al italiano, que la familia va a contactar a un abogado por que el difunto deja a una hija de 18 años, el bebé de 2 días, la actual pareja y la ex pareja, que tambien ha dicho la familia peruana que a la ex pareja tambien hay que garantizarle su futuro economicamente



Igual el italiano ha protegido sus ahorros con un bancolchon en rublos, oro, y criptos


----------



## falcata (4 Nov 2022)

La gente se calla y piensan que son tontos y en el momento menos esperado, pues eso, como dice el dicho, *líbrame de las aguas mansas que de las bravas ya me libro yo*


----------



## Don Redondón (4 Nov 2022)

tiraflechas muerto por saeta....

ironico


----------



## Julc (4 Nov 2022)

Usa sus armas, eso los confundirá.


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos no le dejasen morir. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.
> 
> Horrifying last moments of father celebrating birth of his son after he is shot with an arrow | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Julius (4 Nov 2022)

Saeta que voladora
cruza arrojada al azar,
y que no sabe dónde
temblando se clavará;

hoja que del árbol seca
arrebata el vendaval,
sin que nadie acierte el surco
donde al polvo volverá;

gigante ola que el viento
riza y empuja en el mar,
y rueda y pasa, y se ignora
qué playa buscando va;

luz que en cercos temblorosos
brilla próxima a expirar
y que no se sabe de ellos
cuál el último será;

eso soy yo que al acaso
cruzo el mundo sin pensar
de dónde vengo ni adónde
mis pasos me llevarán.


----------



## Medaigualtodo (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No somos culturas tan diferentes cuando hace 300 años éramos todos del mismo país (España), del que formaba parte tanto América como Italia. Lo que ocurre es que la gente está tan jodidamente ABORREGADA por los medios de comunicación anglosionistas que ni siquiera sabe esto.



La versión hezpanchista de "la convivencia de las tres culturas" jojojojojojojojojo


Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaj menudo subnormal.
> 
> Aunque sus enclaves simiescos pertenecían a España, LOS INDIOS VIVÍAN CON LOS INDIOS, Y LOS BLANCOS CON LOS BLANCOS.
> 
> No digas subnormalidades.



Ni siquiera iban a las mismas iglesias. He ido varias veces a méjico df y en una ocasión visité "la villa". El merdicano que hacía de guía me explicó que la catedral estaba reservada a los españoles y sus criados (los segundos permanecían de pie). Para los zampacorazones había otra iglesia, la llamada "de indios", mucho más pequeña y austera.


----------



## lefebre (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No somos culturas tan diferentes cuando hace 300 años éramos todos del mismo país (España), del que formaba parte tanto América como Italia. Lo que ocurre es que la gente está tan jodidamente ABORREGADA por los medios de comunicación anglosionistas que ni siquiera sabe esto.



Culturas muy diferentes todas. Tanto las distintas regiones (tribus) del imperio romano, como los mestizos e indígenas americanos. Lo mires por donde lo mires.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo esperable hubiese sido que el tiraflechas fuese el panchito. Estoy realmente sorprendido.



le habló en el lenguaje que entendía.


----------



## MPogany (4 Nov 2022)

Acabo de leer en un periodico que la familia le ha montado un altarcillo a la victima en casa, le han puesto unas cuantas velas y en medio doblada su sudadera favorita... yo debo de ser rara pero no lo pillo


----------



## gdr100 (4 Nov 2022)

Podrían fichar al arquero los vengadores para sustituir a Ojo de Halcón ahora que se jubila. Seguro que vendería más que la niñata que van a poner.


----------



## Shudra (4 Nov 2022)

Yo tenía una paloma, matómela un ballestero, ¡dele Dios mal galardón!


----------



## Shudra (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (4 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Acabo de leer en un periodico que la familia le ha montado un altarcillo a la victima en casa, le han puesto unas cuantas velas y en medio doblada su sudadera favorita... yo debo de ser rara pero no lo pillo



Será por el día de los muertos, no hacen ofrendas y ponen altares?


----------



## Furymundo (4 Nov 2022)

dicen que los amigos parece que iban mas 
intentaron sacarle la flecha

( eso ni se os ocurra hacerlo jamas. )
si no es en un puto brazo. 
o en una pierna lejos de la arteria femoral.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No somos culturas tan diferentes cuando hace 300 años éramos todos del mismo país (España), del que formaba parte tanto América como Italia. Lo que ocurre es que la gente está tan jodidamente ABORREGADA por los medios de comunicación anglosionistas que ni siquiera sabe esto.



ESO JAMAS PASO
nunca fuimos el mismo pais
el imperio español era el CORTIJO para los Reyes de la epoca.
nada mas.
ni mismo pais ni chorradas
joder.
ese panchito no pinta nada ahi.
y se les conoce por ser especialmente ruidosos
pues toma flecha.


----------



## Hulagu (4 Nov 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaj menudo subnormal.
> 
> Aunque sus enclaves simiescos pertenecían a España, LOS INDIOS VIVÍAN CON LOS INDIOS, Y LOS BLANCOS CON LOS BLANCOS.
> 
> No digas subnormalidades.



¿Y tú...con quien deberías vivir?


----------



## Furymundo (4 Nov 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Saeta que voladora
> cruza arrojada al azar,
> y que no sabe dónde
> temblando se clavará;
> ...



 eso es tuyo ?


----------



## pandillero (4 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> el que graba debe entrar en shock porque de lo contrario, no entiendo cómo alguien no reacciona para, o bien ayudar, o bien huir!



¿Qué shock? Se nota que no los has sufrido y siento decirlo pero lo que tiene es un pedo gigante que junto a su CI le hace no reaccionar así.
La mitad son practicamente subnormales, cuando cuentan algo que les pasó a la policía empiezan la frase así: Señor ofisial nosotros estabamos tranquilamente tomando.....
Les sienta fatal el alcohol y se empeñan en "tomar".


----------



## Captain Julius (4 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> eso es tuyo ?



Gustavo Adolfo, pero me (nos) retrata.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (4 Nov 2022)

Pobre hígado el del panchito, soportando litros de alcohol y al final flechazo.
Que se joda por escandaloso, odio a los hijos de puta que berrean a altas horas de la madrugada.


----------



## coda (4 Nov 2022)

Cuanto mas perfil bajo eres mas ruido haces, ese tipo de gente ni se plantea que moleste no les llega. Algunos no es maldad simplemente estupidez solo ver como gestiona el flechazo no son grandes pensadores. El arquero no sera tampoco trigo limpio pero cierto tipo de gente y comportamientos hacen imposible la convivencia y es normal llegar a tomar soluciones drasticas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Nov 2022)

Eso sí que es un flechazo y no los de First Dates


----------



## Kurten (4 Nov 2022)

Tremendo


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que la gente no sabe que existen tapones de espuma para dormir cuando hay mucho ruído en la calle?
> 
> Nah, nos dedicamos a matar a personas a flechazos desde la ventana, eso sale más barato, pasarse unos años en la cárcel por homicidio, es más barato, una nadería.
> 
> La verdad que el puto psicópata asesino chalado de el arco se merece morir de viejo en la cárcel, yo, a un colgado así de vecino no lo quiero ni que me paguen.




Pues yo prefiero de vecino al arquero que al panchito. Soy una persona de orden, por tanto no me va a tirar la flecha pero el peruano sí me va a molestar.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Nov 2022)

Menuda manera de joderse la vida, su pandero se lo agradecerá en la trena.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



La verdad es que hay una mala hostia acumulada que si algún día esto se va a la mierda y se abre la veda, no me gustaría nada cruzarme con según qué personas.

También es cierto que a ver si muchos en persona dirían lo que escriben en los foros.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, en la película de la Carretera también mataban a Viggo Mortensen de un flechazo ventanero a traición.

Premonitorio.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pobre hígado el del panchito, soportando litros de alcohol y al final flechazo.
> Que se joda por escandaloso, odio a los hijos de puta que berrean a altas horas de la madrugada.



Nadie merece eso. Seguramente pagó por hartazgo de muchos casos previos, la gota que colmó el vaso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Nov 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> La verdad es que hay una mala hostia acumulada que si algún día esto se va a la mierda y se abre la veda, no me gustaría nada cruzarme con según qué personas.
> 
> También es cierto que a ver si muchos en persona dirían lo que escriben en los foros.



Vivimos en la sociedad más deshumanizada de la historia. Si alguna vez esto se va a la mierda, todo lo previo se va a quedar pequeño.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (4 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> ¿Qué shock? Se nota que no los has sufrido y siento decirlo pero lo que tiene es un pedo gigante que junto a su CI le hace no reaccionar así.
> La mitad son practicamente subnormales, cuando cuentan algo que les pasó a la policía empiezan la frase así: Señor ofisial nosotros estabamos tranquilamente tomando.....
> Les sienta fatal el alcohol y se empeñan en "tomar".



Hace poco me crucé con un grupo de 3 señoras de cierta edad, una aparentemente española, otra dominicana y otra andina, y las dos panchas iban dialogando acerca de que los dominicanos aguantaban el beber mucho mejor que los sudamericanos.

Ese es el nivel.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (4 Nov 2022)

¡A freír espárragos!


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## LuismarpIe (4 Nov 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Pues el asaetado sigue muy ruidoso, no ha sido efectivo. Lo curioso es que no tiene miedo de que le tire otra, se queda a tiro.
> 
> Supongo que habrá untado de heces la punta, a falta de curare o veneno.



Con pasar la punta por debajo del sofá y que entre en contacto con toda la polvarraca que hay ahí debajo es más que suficiente para que aquello se infecte de lo lindo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (4 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


>



hay que ser bastante hijo de puta para subir ese video en este hilo.

Ahí has ido a hacer daño.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (5 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> ¿Qué shock? Se nota que no los has sufrido y siento decirlo pero lo que tiene es un pedo gigante que junto a su CI le hace no reaccionar así.
> La mitad son practicamente subnormales, cuando cuentan algo que les pasó a la policía empiezan la frase así: Señor ofisial nosotros estabamos tranquilamente tomando.....
> Les sienta fatal el alcohol y se empeñan en "tomar".




Los amerindios tienen el nivel mental de un niño de 12 años.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Nov 2022)

No me queda claro quién ha sido enriquecido culturalmente...

Bromas aparte, el arquero es un tarado culpable de intento de asesinato.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)

Qué noticia más surrealista


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No me queda claro quién ha sido enriquecido culturalmente...
> 
> Bromas aparte, el arquero es un tarado culpable de intento de asesinato.



No, intento no, que entre el flechazo y los hamijos hurgaheridas se lo mandaron a San Pedro.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No somos culturas tan diferentes cuando hace 300 años éramos todos del mismo país (España), del que formaba parte tanto América como Italia. Lo que ocurre es que la gente está tan jodidamente ABORREGADA por los medios de comunicación anglosionistas que ni siquiera sabe esto.




Jajajaj en qué realidad vives?


----------



## LuismarpIe (5 Nov 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No me queda claro quién ha sido enriquecido culturalmente...
> 
> Bromas aparte, el arquero es un tarado culpable de intento de asesinato.



De intento nada. Que se lo cargó.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?
> 
> Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí.
> 
> Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.



es que a parte se pone a gritar delante del tío al que supuestamente molestaron por hacer ruido y disparó...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> De intento nada. Que se lo cargó.





Knight who says ni dijo:


>



me has hecho reír, higofruta


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos no le dejasen morir. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.
> 
> Horrifying last moments of father celebrating birth of his son after he is shot with an arrow | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...




2:15
legolas! legolas! legolas!


----------



## wopa (5 Nov 2022)

Orzowei manda. Se impone.


----------



## Ufo (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos no le dejasen morir. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.
> 
> Horrifying last moments of father celebrating birth of his son after he is shot with an arrow | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



Va a dormir en cárcel super bien mientras le dan por culos algún africano.... Vaya manera de joderse la vida


----------



## Ufo (5 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Eso pasa cuando no respetas el descanso de otras personas.



Ahora el espagueti va a dormir súper bien en la cárcel en los próximos años.... Hay que ser subnormal para joderse la vida así


----------



## mirym94 (5 Nov 2022)

Creo que voy a hacer lo propio con mi ballesta si un tostado me toca los cojones desde mi ventana, seré el Robin hood de los blancos, eso sí bien limpita la flecha ni huellas dejo

Parece que la gente se empieza a cansar y ajusticiar por su mano


----------



## MPogany (5 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero de vecino al arquero que al panchito. Soy una persona de orden, por tanto no me va a tirar la flecha pero el peruano sí me va a molestar.



Por lo visto el arquero es tambien de ponerse la música alta con las ventanas abiertas, parece ser que le molestó que no le dejaran escuchar su música en paz, no estaba intentando dormir.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> hay que ser bastante hijo de puta para subir ese video en este hilo.
> 
> Ahí has ido a hacer daño.



La he metido ipso facto en mi lista de Spotify de canciones horteras XD


----------



## ignominias (5 Nov 2022)

Si hubiera más arqueros en las ciudades, se viviría mucho mejor.


----------



## Ufo (5 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero de vecino al arquero que al panchito. Soy una persona de orden, por tanto no me va a tirar la flecha pero el peruano sí me va a molestar.



Las personas de orden no van lanzando flechas por las ventanas.... Se llama a la policía y listo, no matas a un padre con hijo recién nacido y te jodes la vida


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Nov 2022)

Vengo a darle vida al hilo


----------



## Ufo (5 Nov 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


>



Busca ayuda profesional, no tienes bien algo en la cabeza


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Nov 2022)

harrysas dijo:


>



imaginate que estas intentando dormir, y oyes a un argentino hablando sin parar en la calle con ese acento tan jodidamente cansino que tienen

es normal perder la cabeza y ponerte a lanzar arcane shots al tio, y ha tenido suerte que no le ha lanzado la pet, no me habria sorprendido nada si veo salir por la puerta de la casa una hydra gigante, un evilsaurio de ungoro o un perro infernal directo a comerse a ambos tios
no hay que tocarle los cojones a un hunter


----------



## MPogany (5 Nov 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> es que a parte se pone a gritar delante del tío al que supuestamente molestaron por hacer ruido y disparó...



Acabo de leer que al tío le molestaron mientras escuchaba música a topo trapo con las ventanas abiertas. Tenía fama en el barrio, aunque no lo hacía a menudo por estar mucho tiempo fuera trabajando de marinero. 

Me da que van a salir más detalles en los próximos días tanto de la victima como del agresor, va a resultar que la calle era un circo


----------



## LuismarpIe (5 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vengo a darle vida al hilo



Joder chacho!! La tía aguanta!! Que es un bate de aluminio!!


----------



## qbit (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



La gentuza ruidosa son subhumanos.

Además, es italiano y debes respetar sus costumbres de no querer ruido en su casa y su país. Si les parece mal, que se vuelvan a sus países.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Joder chacho!! La tía aguanta!! Que es un bate de aluminio!!



¡De locos!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?
> 
> Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí.
> 
> Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.



solo habia despertado al arquero, faltaba por despertar el barbaro, el acrobata, el mago y el caballero


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Nov 2022)

Los de este señor no debían estar Registrados, al ser caseros.

Si llega a actuar en modo ninja no sé yo si le pillan.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Por lo visto el arquero es tambien de ponerse la música alta con las ventanas abiertas, parece ser que le molestó que no le dejaran escuchar su música en paz, no estaba intentando dormir.



cuando escuchas a los judas escuchas a los judas, y no quieres ni regetoneros de mierda, ni rosalia ni traperos sonando de fondo y estropeando los sacrosantos solos de KK downing, que ademas de tener un nombre chanante al maximo, era un autentico maestro de las 6 cuerdas


----------



## MPogany (5 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> solo habia despertado al arquero, faltaba por despertar el barbaro, el acrobata, el mago y el caballero



joder, me acabas de transportar a mi más tierna infancia!


----------



## Toctocquienes (5 Nov 2022)

Qué deliciosa ironía, un tiraflechas muerto de un flechazo.


----------



## rondo (5 Nov 2022)

Uno menos


----------



## MPogany (5 Nov 2022)

Pues suma a los méritos que el del bar dice que el italiano salió de cena tranquila pero que él cree que despues mínimo cayeron dos gin tonics esa noche


----------



## LetalFantasy (5 Nov 2022)

Me nutre.


----------



## Helion + (5 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja puto personaje 
Se le ve de fondo mirando impasible. Que reventado


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Nov 2022)

Helion + dijo:


> Jajajaja puto personaje
> Se le ve de fondo mirando impasible. Que reventado



Es de película


----------



## ashe (5 Nov 2022)

Si buscan un nuevo Legolas para una futura producción del señor de los anillos..


----------



## Cimbrel (5 Nov 2022)

Tabamo allí tomando algo en la jurisdision de surtidor cuando de repente ete individuo saca la flecha y dice amono a casa que mañana e día de labural…


----------



## derepen (5 Nov 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Pues el asaetado sigue muy ruidoso, no ha sido efectivo


----------



## cortijero92 (5 Nov 2022)

harrysas dijo:


>



jajajajajajaja como llora el sudaca. 

Aquí otro sudaca llorón:





__





Cargando…






litter.catbox.moe


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No podía ser mejor!!! Lumpen contra lumpen y el lumpen ganador es blanco! !!
> 
> Pd: la verdad es que me reído fuerte … puto mono to exho mierda ahí que es incapaz de llamar a emergencias…. O pedir auxilio…
> 
> La puta que los pario, que putos inútiles son.



Me respondo a mi mismo: el tipo era un currela de la marina local y acababa de llegar de trabajar en malta


----------



## El CEO (5 Nov 2022)

Ese ya no alborota más. El problema será el hijo, creciendo sin figura paterna no saldrá hombre de bien, por mucho que se empeñen los modernos en vendernos lo contrario


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (5 Nov 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Las personas de orden no van lanzando flechas por las ventanas.... Se llama a la policía y listo, no matas a un padre con hijo recién nacido y te jodes la vida



Cuando la policía no hace su trabajo, hay que arreglar el asunto con nuestras propias manos.


----------



## Abrojo (5 Nov 2022)

"concha su ma..." ese es argentino


----------



## zapatitos (5 Nov 2022)

Para que luego digan que los europeos no respetan las costumbres y tradiciones ancestrales de los originarios de la América Latina  

Saludos.


----------



## Visilleras (5 Nov 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> "concha su ma..." ese es argentino



En la noticia se refieren al finado como "peruvian-born".

Si los amigos borrachos de este tío no le hubiesen intentado quitar la flecha, seguiría vivo.

El currela marinero que disparó la flecha sólo quería asustarles, no cargarse a nadie.

Sea como fuere, creo que es la bronca nocturna más macarra y al mismo tiempo elegante que se produce, por lo menos, desde el siglo XIX con los duelos entre románticos con levita.


----------



## Ufo (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Cuando la policía no hace su trabajo, hay que arreglar el asunto con nuestras propias manos.



Hasta en los países africanos si vas matando a la gente por hacer ruido te acaban colgado tus propios vecinos...


Hay que estar bastante tocado para defender al espagueti


----------



## Törni (5 Nov 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Yo tenía una paloma, matómela un ballestero, ¡dele Dios mal galardón!



Avecilla. El prisionero del romance no ve palomas, por que está encerraó.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (5 Nov 2022)

En vez de llamar a la ambulancia está gritando el notas menudo retraso mental tiene la gente


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?
> 
> Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí.
> 
> Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.



Menuda panda de retrasados... Primero de civil nunca sacar objetos punzantes ni el casco


----------



## Cuenta cuento (5 Nov 2022)

Interesante
activen la cuenta de URBANIZADOR


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Yo solamente espero que se te instalen de vecinos un grupo de panchitos ruidosos, y que tengan un bar enfrente de tu ventana. Nada más.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

El CEO dijo:


> Ese ya no alborota más. El problema será el hijo, creciendo sin figura paterna no saldrá hombre de bien, por mucho que se empeñen los modernos en vendernos lo contrario



Con esa figura paterna que tenía y esos genes tampoco habría salido hombre de bien…


----------



## XRL (5 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pobre hígado el del panchito, soportando litros de alcohol y al final flechazo.
> Que se joda por escandaloso, odio a los hijos de puta que berrean a altas horas de la madrugada.



yo no me alegro por eso pero es verdad que molestan mucho

a mi que beban mas o menos me da lo mismo,pero es que luego te los tienes que tragar borrachos por la calle molestando

pero con los españoles igual,cerca de mi casa hay una disco de ambiente y tíos y tías borrachos desde las 7-8 ya chillando en la puerta de mi casa que hay una terraza


----------



## XRL (5 Nov 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vengo a darle vida al hilo



eso es eeuu? vaya colgada


----------



## aldebariano (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos no le dejasen morir. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.
> 
> Horrifying last moments of father celebrating birth of his son after he is shot with an arrow | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



Me alegra. Yo también lo habría flechado por subnormal.


----------



## napobalo (5 Nov 2022)

Quien no ha pensado en matar lentamente a todos los que gritan borrachos despertando a todo dios , este lo ha hecho ni mas ni menos, un abrazo para el arquero


----------



## jakk (5 Nov 2022)

Jejejeje argentinos de mierda que desprecian a España y dicen que ellos son italianos con los que se entienden y encajan mucho mejor según ellos.

Misma gentuza son en efecto.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (5 Nov 2022)

"me tiro una flecha"
"porque"
"por loco"

No amijo, te la tiro porque estaba hasta los cojones de que te rieras de el.


----------



## jakk (5 Nov 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> debe ser un arco de 20lb, a esa distancia con un arco decente lo atraviesas



Madre mía en Burbuja hay expertos de todo lo imaginable.


----------



## jakk (5 Nov 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> "me tiro una flecha"
> "porque"
> "por loco"
> 
> No amijo, te la tiro porque estaba hasta los cojones de que te rieras de el.



Ya pero el loco se pudre en la cárcel por intento de asesinato.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (5 Nov 2022)

Evaristo Scalco! 
Ascendido a Encargado de policía y bienestar del barrio.


----------



## mirym94 (5 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Joder chacho!! La tía aguanta!! Que es un bate de aluminio!!



Que verguenza de tío encima batea como un marica


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Ya pero el loco se pudre en la cárcel por intento de asesinato.



Y el otro se pudre directamente, como muerto que está.


----------



## jakk (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Por intento no, que se lo cargó. Y el otro se pudre directamente, como corresponde a todo buen muerto, y el resto de panchos de la cuadrilla a ver si tienen cojones a seguir emborrachándose ahí, meándose en las paredes de los ciudadanos de su país de acogida, y pasando de todo.



Pero de qué hablas si el argentino vive ahí y llama a su mujer que está dentro de casa.

¿Donde dice que se murió? No lo he visto


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

jakk dijo:


> Pero de qué hablas si el argentino vive ahí y llama a su mujer que está dentro de casa.
> 
> ¿Donde dice que se murió? No lo he visto



Lee mejor…. Ni argentino ni vivo.


----------



## Reivakuum (5 Nov 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que empezar a copiarlas!


----------



## Alberto352 (5 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> Solo que es curioso que cuando ellos matan a nativos o se matan entre sí por ajustes de cuentas o porque algo les molesta nadie se escandaliza. Hace un nativo LO MISMO QUE ELLOS y todos a llevarse las manos a la cabeza.



Yo no seré de esos pero qué desgracia igualmente, el hijo va a crecer sin padre.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (5 Nov 2022)

Le van a meter tambien agravante de Odio Razziale...


----------



## AsustaLerdos (5 Nov 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Por cierto, en la película de la Carretera también mataban a Viggo Mortensen de un flechazo ventanero a traición.
> 
> Premonitorio.



Gracias por el spoiler


----------



## Boston molestor (5 Nov 2022)

Hay que vivir encima de un bar de copas y al lado de un colegio a la vez para acabar hasta los cojones, y entender a este santo varón.

Probablemente el hijo de Atahualpa fuera la gota que colmó el vaso llenado gota gota durante años. 

Matar está feo, dice la Biblia, pero la policía ni está, ni se la espera, y tampoco puedes bajar a pechear todos los días tres veces.

Igual hubiese sido mejor, buscando la proporcionalidad, un tirachinas con canicas. 

En fin...


----------



## Akira. (5 Nov 2022)

Me habéis alegrado la mañana, no hay nada peor que un pancho ruidoso.



harrysas dijo:


>



_-Mira, ese señor me tiro una flecha.

¿Por qué?

-Por loco._


----------



## Coviban (5 Nov 2022)

Espero que todo quedara en un susto.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Nov 2022)

*Asercate mano, para que te de un flechaso !!!. 

PD- Lo que habra tenido que sufrir ese cavaliere en silencio, se le escapo la freccia...*


----------



## Poncho129 (5 Nov 2022)

Bien hecho. Los panchitos de mierda son subnormales que o saben vivir en sociedad.
Hay que exterminar a esa mierda parasitaria.


----------



## trancos123 (5 Nov 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> Las personas ruidosas son escoria.



+1
Ojalá hicieran lo mismo con los moteros.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Nov 2022)

*“Guerra, caza y amores, por un placer, mil dolores.”*


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (5 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Me respondo a mi mismo: el tipo era un currela de la marina local y acababa de llegar de trabajar en malta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251115
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251116



¿ "Ojo de Halcon" mas Malta ? ...


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Nov 2022)

Tuvo suerte que era un arquero, a esa distancia un legionario le hubiera atravesado con su pillum.


----------



## Poncho129 (5 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Yo soy arquero y no queda claro que tipo de arco es.... El panchito podía ser muy ruidoso pero el abuelete se pasó cuatro pueblos...



¿Tú eres tonto? No tienes ni puta idea de cómo se las gastan esos retrasados mentales. Se tiran todo el puto día borrachos y con la música a toda hostia mañana, tarde y noche. No respetan a nada ni a nadie. Son unos parásitos que viven del cuento. ¿Y aún me dices que el abuelete se pasó cuatro pueblos? Mira, eres tan subnornal que te vas de cabeza al ignore.


----------



## Panzerfaust (5 Nov 2022)

A partir de oir lo de la concha de su madre empecé a empatizar con el Robin Hood y entenderlo todo


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

¿Murió? ¡Qué hijo de puta el viejo de mierda!

Dicho lo anterior, tengo la sensación de que los Italianos están hasta la polla de la inmigración. Este verano estuve en Roma y vi a la policía muy agresiva con los inmigrantes ilegales, detalle que me agradó.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> Solo que es curioso que cuando ellos matan a nativos o se matan entre sí por ajustes de cuentas o porque algo les molesta nadie se escandaliza. Hace un nativo LO MISMO QUE ELLOS y todos a llevarse las manos a la cabeza.



Razonamiento impecable.
Aún así y sin saber qué ha pasado realmente, me parece una barbaridad matar a alguien que está celebrando el nacimiento de un hijo.


----------



## mateww (5 Nov 2022)

Vamos que el nacimiento de un hijo te da derecho a dar por el culo a los vecinos hasta revienten


----------



## Poncho129 (5 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> hay que ser bastante hijo de puta para subir ese video en este hilo.
> 
> Ahí has ido a hacer daño.



Tú eres un imbécil, follamonos.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> +1
> Ojalá hicieran lo mismo con los moteros.



Pues verás. Yo tengo una moto de 1300cc, con el escape reglamentario y con el dB-Killer, que es una pieza que va dentro del escape, le quita algo de potencia a la moto y la vuelve muy silenciosa. El problema con esos comentarios es que luego vas por la carretera, y los descerebrados que generalizan, como tú, te invaden el carril contigo dentro, y si te matan, se acabó tu vida.

Hay una inmensa diferencia entre ir a un país ajeno a emborracharte, gritar y mearte en la tapia de los ciudadanos del país, y circular en un vehículo permitido con todos los papeles en regla y circulando como uno mas. Otra cosa es que no te dé la neurona para distinguir entre “los moteros” y “los moteros que van a escape libre”, pero eso tamibén lo hacen algunos “cocheros“. El otro día de noche en un pueblo, primero pasó un hijo de puta en moto grande a escape libre, y luego un hijo puta en audi igual, que todavía sonaba más, ambos a toda ostia por la carretera principal que atraviesa el pueblo. Lo que yo deseé es que apareciera la guardia civil En ese momento. Si se hubieran estampado contra una pared, hubiera brindado. Pero no por ello me meto en el foro a desear la muerte a todos los moteros. En particular, veríamos si tienes los huevos de tirarme tú a mí la flecha, que pertenezco al grupo de los que has deseado la muerte. Si no me atraviesas, te devolveré el favor con un tiro del 45. A ver si tienes cojones de mantener lo que sueltas por la boca.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Tuvo suerte que era un arquero, a esa distancia un legionario le hubiera atravesado con su pillum.



Una extraña suerte. Parece que no os leéis las noticias con atención: la flecha le alcanzó el hígado, y con la inestimable ayuda de los doctorcitos lisensiados panchitos que le acompañaban en la borrachera, y se pusieron a remover la flecha, está muerto.


----------



## bangkoriano (5 Nov 2022)

Cupido y sus flechas de amol.


----------



## Akira. (5 Nov 2022)

No sabía que en Burbuja hubiese tanto simpatizante de los panchitos. Que sepáis que esa gente va mirando por lo suyo y los suyos, vienen aquí a joder al prójimo con lo que sea y a quitarnos el trabajo. A parte de ser unos borrachos, mal educados y unos putos guarros.
Es una pena que no le diera en la cabeza.


----------



## zirick (5 Nov 2022)

Empezar el día con nutrición panchita


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> ¿Tú eres tonto? No tienes ni puta idea de cómo se las gastan esos retrasados mentales. Se tiran todo el puto día borrachos y con la música a toda hostia mañana, tarde y noche. No respetan a nada ni a nadie. Son unos parásitos que viven del cuento. ¿Y aún me dices que el abuelete se pasó cuatro pueblos? Mira, eres tan subnornal que te vas de cabeza al ignore.



En realidad con 63 años y cuidándose, que parece ser el caso, no es ningún abuelete, sino una persona en forma y en casi plenas capacidades. De hecho, le dio de lleno. En lo que se ha pasado 4 pueblos no es en cargarse al pancho, sino en una acción contra si mismo consistente en pagar con años de cárcel a esa edad y su patrimonio la muerte de un infraser. Le va a salir demasiado caro, cuando el muerto sería una escoria cabezona con cociente intelectual de 60 a 70, con capacidad de hacer algún trabajo sencillo, emborracharse y gritar. Y él es un carpintero de barcos de primera, que en vez de disfrutar sus años, si no hay suerte, se va a comer bastantes de cárcel a su edad. La sociedad pierde un artesano de primera.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que la gente no sabe que existen tapones de espuma para dormir cuando hay mucho ruído en la calle?
> 
> Nah, nos dedicamos a matar a personas a flechazos desde la ventana, eso sale más barato, pasarse unos años en la cárcel por homicidio, es más barato, una nadería.
> 
> La verdad que el puto psicópata asesino chalado de el arco se merece morir de viejo en la cárcel, yo, a un colgado así de vecino no lo quiero ni que me paguen.



Tu no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es que te toque una zona con gente jodiendo día tras día. Yo sí entiendo al viejo y tú le entenderias si te tocase. Pero en este País el malo es siempre el que se harta porque no le hace caso nadie. Buenismo de mierda.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Lo que se sabe del peruano asesinado de un flechazo en Italia: “Veía la Champions League”


El asesino dijo que perdió la cabeza con el comportamiento del peruano Javier Alfredo Miranda, pero testigos señalan que tuvo expresiones racistas antes de disparar la flecha




peru21.pe


----------



## MCC (5 Nov 2022)

Bien hecho.

Hay que legalizar el matar vecinos ruidosos, no solo a los hijos de puta que ponen música hasta que las ventanas vibran, también a los follaperros que no callan a sus putos perros que ladran de madrugada.

Se nota que muchos no habéis padecido a esta escoria infrahumana. 

Yo sí, pero fue verme con cuchillo en mano bien encabronado y no he vuelto a escuchar una copa quebrándose o el goteo de una llave mal cerrada.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Bien hecho.
> 
> Hay que legalizar el matar vecinos ruidosos, no solo a los hijos de puta que ponen música hasta que las ventanas vibran, también a los follaperros que no callan a sus putos perros que ladran de madrugada.
> 
> ...



Hay mucha gente que sabe que si les tocas te metes en un lío, o que eres más débil y se aprovechan para joderte.


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues verás. Yo tengo una moto de 1300cc, con el escape reglamentario y con el dB-Killer, que es una pieza que va dentro del escape, le quita algo de potencia a la moto y la vuelve muy silenciosa. El problema con esos comentarios es que luego vas por la carretera, y los descerebrados que generalizan, como tú, te invaden el carril contigo dentro, y si te matan, se acabó tu vida.
> 
> Hay una inmensa diferencia entre ir a un país ajeno a emborracharte, gritar y mearte en la tapia de los ciudadanos del país, y circular en un vehículo permitido con todos los papeles en regla y circulando como uno mas. Otra cosa es que no te dé la neurona para distinguir entre “los moteros” y “los moteros que van a escape libre”, pero eso tamibén lo hacen algunos “cocheros“. El otro día de noche en un pueblo, primero pasó un hijo de puta en moto grande a escape libre, y luego un hijo puta en audi igual, que todavía sonaba más, ambos a toda ostia por la carretera principal que atraviesa el pueblo. Lo que yo deseé es que apareciera la guardia civil En ese momento. Si se hubieran estampado contra una pared, hubiera brindado. Pero no por ello me meto en el foro a desear la muerte a todos los moteros. En particular, veríamos si tienes los huevos de tirarme tú a mí la flecha, que pertenezco al grupo de los que has deseado la muerte. Si no me atraviesas, te devolveré el favor con un tiro del 45. A ver si tienes cojones de mantener lo que sueltas por la boca.



+1000

Otro motero con el escape de fábrica sin modificaciones. Mi moto no molesta.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que sabe que si les tocas te metes en un lío, o que eres más débil y se aprovechan para joderte.



Yo tengo ahora mismo dos vecinas lesbianas con perros ruidosos a veces. Con las leyes que tenemos, si se te ocurre siquiera discutir con ellas, vas a la cárcel por viogen a la menor. ¿Qué hago? Pues toco el piano o pongo música alta cuando los perros se pasan de la raya. Sé que les molesta, porque alguna vez han chillado por la ventana con su voz de españolas avinagradas: “eseee piaaanoooo”. 

Evidentemente lo del forero de andar enseñando cuchillos es un invent, porque en 5 o 10 minutos tendrías a la policía nacional deteniéndote, y todos sabemos eso. Pero la disuasión, si tú haces ruido, yo puedo hacer mucho más que tú, funciona.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo tengo ahora mismo dos vecinas lesbianas con perros ruidosos a veces. Con las leyes que tenemos, si se te ocurre siquiera discutir con ellas, vas a la cárcel por viogen a la menor. ¿Qué hago? Pues toco el piano o pongo música alta cuando los perros se pasan de la raya. Sé que les molesta, porque alguna vez han chillado por la ventana con su voz de españolas avinagradas: “eseee piaaanoooo”.
> 
> Evidentemente lo del forero de andar enseñando cuchillos es un invent, porque en 5 o 10 minutos tendrías a la policía nacional deteniéndote, y todos sabemos eso. Pero la disuasión, si tú haces ruido, yo puedo hacer mucho más que tú, funciona.



Eso es una rabieta de crío. Una solución de mierda que no funciona siempre y además molestas a otra gente sin culpa.


----------



## MCC (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Yo tengo ahora mismo dos vecinas lesbianas con perros ruidosos a veces. Con las leyes que tenemos, si se te ocurre siquiera discutir con ellas, vas a la cárcel por viogen a la menor. ¿Qué hago? Pues toco el piano o pongo música alta cuando los perros se pasan de la raya. Sé que les molesta, porque alguna vez han chillado por la ventana con su voz de españolas avinagradas: “eseee piaaanoooo”.
> 
> Evidentemente lo del forero de andar enseñando cuchillos es un invent, porque en 5 o 10 minutos tendrías a la policía nacional deteniéndote, y todos sabemos eso. Pero la disuasión, si tú haces ruido, yo puedo hacer mucho más que tú, funciona.



Nada de invent.

Fue durante la pandemia, llamaron a la poli, pero ya me conocen y saben lo que hay.

Me tomaron huellas, la foto dijeron que no porque ya la tenían de una vez pasada.

El vecino es tu enemigo por naturaleza, por eso el mejor vecino es el que no se tiene. Y si eres amable con el vecino tarde o temprano te puteará.


----------



## Panzerfaust (5 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Probablemente el hijo de Atahualpa fuera la gota que* colmó el vaso llenado gota gota durante años.*



Exactamente, esa es la clave, la gente se queda con los titulares "lo mato por una discusión de trafico..." "le mete dos tiros al atracador por quitarle el movil..." etc etc

No funciona así, uno en el día a día va tragando y tragando sin parar, oyes por aquí y por allá: "un moro roba a una señora y la tira al suelo...""tres moros no se qué..." "un mena no se cuanto..." asi día tras día y día tras día, y algo se va acumulando en el fondo de tu ser, llega un día que vas cruzado y tienes una enganchada por lo que sea y se activa algo irracional dentro de tu cabeza, explotas y el desgraciado que está enfrente va a pagar toda la mierda que has ido acumulando durante tanto tiempo, los demás solo ven ese instante y no se imaginan todo lo que hay detrás

Yo por eso pienso que hoy en día todos estos que van tan sobrados y retadores por la vida no se hacen ni una remota idea de hasta que punto están jugando a la ruleta rusa


----------



## trancos123 (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues verás. Yo tengo una moto de 1300cc, con el escape reglamentario y con el dB-Killer, que es una pieza que va dentro del escape, le quita algo de potencia a la moto y la vuelve muy silenciosa.



Esto es lo que hay hacer, el resto del mensaje son tonterías que nadie te ha preguntado.


----------



## ENRABATOR (5 Nov 2022)

Y un agravante que le meten es "racismo". Siempre pasa cuando el agresor es blanco pero nunca pasa cuando alguien de la etnia o un hinjeniero sureño es el agresor


----------



## MCC (5 Nov 2022)

Hace unos meses abrí este hilo sobre un langostón británico destripado por un amarillo.

¿La razón?

El puto ruido.

Si eres un cabrón de mierda ruidoso entérate que cada vez que puteas a los demás con tu música asquerosa estás jugando a la ruleta rusa.

Y tarde o temprano la suerte se te va acabar.







Tailandés encabronado coge la hoz con la que trabaja en los arrozales y destripa a turista blanquito por estar degustándose a una autóctona


Eres un asiático nuncafollista de 23 años cuerpoescombro y con los dientes torcidos, ves que llega un blanco langostón a FOLLARSE las mujeres de tu aldea fangosa y a JODER con su puta música a las tres de la madrugada, no toleras más al invasor que se ríe en tu cara, se folla a tus mujeres, no...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## GatoAzul (5 Nov 2022)

Por lo visto el peruano estaba celebrando el nacimiento de su hijo. 
La flecha también le atravesó el hígado según dice el artículo. 
El hombre falleció el miércoles al no haberse encontrado un donante de hígado a tiempo.


----------



## Kluster (5 Nov 2022)

Parece ser que los amigos intentaron quitarle la flecha, lo cual no debe hacerse bajo ningún concepto porque abres la herida y te desangras más rápido. En un caso así el herido debe permanecer totalmente inmóbil hasta que llegue la ambulancia.


----------



## falcata (5 Nov 2022)

Este hombre o mata o le matan y lo que es peor, que maten a alguien de su familia. Esta persona está sola y desamparada por la ley, la policía y los vecinos.


Un okupa pega una paliza a un vecino y denuncia la inacción de la policía


----------



## Scarjetas (5 Nov 2022)

Si ese hombre hubiera visto Rambo, en la foto sólo habría humo


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (5 Nov 2022)

El rambo italiano! Es adaptarse a las costumbres


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (5 Nov 2022)

No es justificable, pero sí comprensible.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (5 Nov 2022)

Pobre hombre, no se merecía esto.


----------



## LuismarpIe (5 Nov 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Que verguenza de tío encima batea como un marica



la primera ostia, la que le da en la mandíbula, suena como una campanada. Y la tía sigue tan pichi.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Tú no has tenido la suerte de compartir vivienda con un ruidoso, y se te nota.

No te digo que no, no hay que andar matando a la gente por ahí. Pero, ¿sabes?, las normas de convivencia y el respéto mínimo al vecino no nos cayeron del cielo, no nos vienen de serie en el software instalado con el que nacemos. Se inventaron para evitar situaciones como esta.

No sé si el panchito este en concreto merecía morir -el que graba en lugar de llamar a una ambulancia en cambio, lo veo más claro-, pero que hay gente trabajando duro para que a alguno se le vaya la pinza y empiece a matar gente, eso lo tengo clarísimo.

El asesino se ha jodido la vida, y, al principio de todo, él no estaba haciendo nada malo. Sólo quería estar tranquilo en su casa. Seguramente trató de arreglar las cosas civilizadamente, señaló amablemente, advirtió, denunció... y se rieron en su cara. Bueno, al final resulta que incívicos podemos ser todos.

Es algo en lo que, he observado, los ruidosos rara vez reparan. Y no está mal que empiecen a ver ejemplos en los medios de desinformación masiva. A ver si así lo pillan.

Tu vida, tu música, tu llamada a la abuela, a los demás nos importan una puta mierda. Intenta que no nos enteremos.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Nov 2022)

que fragil es el cuerpo humano.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Nov 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Los amerindios tienen el nivel mental de un niño de 12 años.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> el que graba debe entrar en shock porque de lo contrario, no entiendo cómo alguien no reacciona para, o bien ayudar, o bien huir!



Es lo primero que he pensado que estaba en shock, algo normal viendo lo surrealista de la escena. Además estaban de fiesta borrachos si no me equivoco, pues ahí se puede explicar que no actuara llamando a los servicios de emergencia.
A mi desde luego me parece una salvajada y muy desmedido meterle un flechazo a alguien por molestar borracho.


----------



## nololeo (5 Nov 2022)

Si gritas por la noche, te llaman la atención y además te meas en la pared o puerta del vecino, pues atente a las consecuencias, desde ninguna consecuencia hasta recibir un flechazo. 
No quiere decir que hayan sucedido así los acontecimientos. 
En este caso igual el fallecido desbarró un poquito con la celebración y dio con el vecino inadecuado. Entonces todos los fines de semana tendrían que ser ballesteados decenas de personas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Nov 2022)

La parte que no cuentan: Los avisos y advertencias del arquero.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Nov 2022)

Lo mató con sus propias armas...


----------



## Panzerfaust (5 Nov 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Es lo primero que he pensado que estaba en shock, algo normal viendo lo surrealista de la escena. Además estaban de fiesta borrachos si no me equivoco, pues ahí se puede explicar que no actuara llamando a los servicios de emergencia.
> A mi desde luego* me parece una salvajada y muy desmedido meterle un flechazo a alguien por molestar borracho*.



Vuelvo a repetir lo de un post que he escrito antes, no es por molestar borracho, el ejecutor seguramente estaba los santisimos cojones de aguantar mucha mierda hasta que llego a ese punto y lo pagó este retrasado, los subnormales que tocan los cojones al prójimo no se hacen una idea de hasta qué punto estan jugando a la ruleta rusa, un día toca la tecla equivocada y BOOM


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

Por loco dice el desgraciado... Además mezcla idioma italiano y pancho.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Nov 2022)

ese abuelo estuvo en malta aprendiendo con Armin


----------



## srburbujarra (5 Nov 2022)

Tengo un bar a 200 metros de casa, ... No todos los héroes llevan capa.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arthas98 (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?
> 
> Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí.
> 
> Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.



Vaya mierda de amigos ignorantes, ahí les pese su muerte en la conciencia por anormales


----------



## t_chip (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



!Si quieres vivir como en Bolivia, quédate en Bolivia!

Si vas a Italia, vive como en Italia, y no des por culo, que a nadie más que ti le importa una mierda si han eclosionado los huevos con tus larvas o no.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mentalharm (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Igual, me parece desproporcionado. Tanto ruido armaba? Ha matado al padre de un niño recién nacido....


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Nov 2022)

Esto es culpa de las autoridades especialmente en países latinos donde se piensan que todo es risas y fiestas y se hace lo que les da la gana sin respetar a nadie ni nada y así les va.Llegar a ese extremo denota que nadie hacía nada ni el que jodía con el ruido ni las autoridades que deberían poner orden sobretodo en el descanso de los demás y luego nos quejamos que sucedan estas cosas que por otra parte no se puede uno mismo tomar la justicia por su propia mano e ir disparando flechas por la vida pero vuelvo a repetir que todo esto es problema de las personas muy ruidosas y de la administración que se supone está para evitar este tipo de comportamientos incivicos de gente que piensa que pueden hacer todo el ruido que les vengan en ganas jodiendo el descanso de los demás.
Lo único positivo de todo esto? QUE ESE TIPO SE LO PENSARÁ DOS VECES ANTES DE JODER A OTRAS PERSONAS CON EL RUIDO LA PRÓXIMA VEZ. NO ME CABE LA MENOR DUDA.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Nov 2022)

Como siempre les digo a la gente y para evitar cosas como estas lo mejor y si se puede es no tener vecinos ni arriba ni abajo ni a tu derecha ni a tu izquierda y si es posible mínimo a 100metros de tí la auténtica salud.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Esto es culpa de las autoridades especialmente en países latinos donde se piensan que todo es risas y fiestas y se hace lo que les da la gana sin respetar a nadie ni nada y así les va.Llegar a ese extremo denota que nadie hacía nada ni el que jodía con el ruido ni las autoridades que deberían poner orden sobretodo en el descanso de los demás y luego nos quejamos que sucedan estas cosas que por otra parte no se puede uno mismo tomar la justicia por su propia mano e ir disparando flechas por la vida pero vuelvo a repetir que todo esto es problema de las personas muy ruidosas y de la administración que se supone está para evitar este tipo de comportamientos incivicos de gente que piensa que pueden hacer todo el ruido que les vengan en ganas jodiendo el descanso de los demás.
> Lo único positivo de todo esto? QUE ESE TIPO SE LO PENSARÁ DOS VECES ANTES DE JODER A OTRAS PERSONAS CON EL RUIDO LA PRÓXIMA VEZ NO ME CABE LA MENOR DUDA.
> Pozdrawiam.



Así es todo. Mucha ley y mucha gente a la que se le pagan sueldos buenos para no solucionar nada. Hacen que tengas que tomarte la justicia por tu mano y entonces si acabas tu condenado. El sistema está hecho para perjudicar al inocente.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Nov 2022)

Joder. Qué fuerte que hoy en día con todos los medios que se supone que hay, no pudieran salvarle la vida.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Igual, me parece desproporcionado. Tanto ruido armaba? Ha matado al padre de un niño recién nacido....



Ser padre de un niño te quita responsabilidades y da súper poderes y todos los derechos…

Oh wait!!


----------



## androm (5 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ese abuelo estuvo en malta aprendiendo con Armin



Qué grande es Armin.... Gran parte de los arcos asiáticos que tengo son los que recomienda él... El manchu está pendiente....


----------



## Eremita (5 Nov 2022)

Esto es como el que mata al vecino por tener la tele a mucho volumen.

Suele haber una historia más o menos larga de puteo detrás, de risas, de recochineo, hasta que alguien dice basta.

Es tan fácil como no ir tocando los cojones. Espero que algún ruidoso, tenga en cuenta que el próximo sorteo, le puede tocar a él.

Todo mi apoyo al Sr. italiano que no molestaba ni se metía con nadie. Vecinos así son los que quiero.


----------



## Mentalharm (5 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ser padre de un niño te quita responsabilidades y da súper poderes y todos los derechos…
> 
> Oh wait!!



Obviamente NO, pero el ruido era tan sufriente y ensordecedor y reiterado en el tiempo como para merecer la muerte por ello?


----------



## Satori (5 Nov 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Joder chacho!! La tía aguanta!! Que es un bate de aluminio!!



de softball, que si no la mata


----------



## ecoñomixta (5 Nov 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que los imbéciles como @Penitenciagite!! no saben lo que es la educación o el respeto?



Educación y respeto un maricón?


----------



## Deitano (5 Nov 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ser padre de un niño te quita responsabilidades y da súper poderes y todos los derechos…
> 
> Oh wait!!



¿Nunca has armado más follón del necesario a la salida de un bar, de una fiesta? Quién esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.

Lo que pasa es que tampoco conocemos el fondo de la noticia. A lo mejor el viejo estaba hasta los cojones de que esas personas le amargaran la vida un día sí y otro también, lo que tampoco justifica el matar así, pero hace más comprensible el estado de ánimo y mental del agresor.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> !Si quieres vivir como en Bolivia, quédate en Bolivia!
> 
> Si vas a Italia, vive como en Italia, y no des por culo, que a nadie más que ti le importa una mierda si han eclosionado los huevos con tus larvas o no.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



El hijo había nacido hacía dos días. No sé, una persona estaría cuidándole y haciendo compañía a su mujer. En fin, otro caso más de peruano cabezurro y panzón con escaso cociente intelectual, fuera de su hábitat natural. Solamente que en vez de amargar la vida a diversos vecinos y de mearles las paredes con frecuencia, esta vez es su familia la que va a meditar a la larga sobre el comportamiento que tienen fuera de su país. Y tal vez hasta él tuvo un momento de lucidez y pudo asociar el antecedente de sus acciones con el consecuente del flechazo. Improbable, pero no imposible.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Nov 2022)

Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (5 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Los de este señor no debían estar Registrados, al ser caseros.
> 
> Si llega a actuar en modo ninja no sé yo si le pillan.



Pues yo creo que un buen flechazo desde una colmena paco con las luces apagadas y escondiéndose rápidamente, es algo inimputable. Si no estás federado ni has ido contando a todo el mundo que tienes un arco, bastaría con esconder el arco una temporada a un metro bajo tierra.


----------



## little hammer (5 Nov 2022)

Indígena muerto por flechazo de europeo.

Que justicia poética


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Claro claro. Quitémosle hierro al comportamiento incivilizado de escandalizar en vía publica, comparémoslo con una niña mirando o una vieja con reuma. Pidamos muerte para quien se desquicia por todo esto y actúa irracionalmente.

Esta gente es así, van a lo suyo, creen que sus derechos son ilimitados y sus obligaciones no existen, están acostumbrados a que la gente civilizada se joda, se aguante y se coma su rabia.
Ahora sale uno que se le cruza el cable y el tipo no lo comprende, le preguntan por qué lo han flechado y dice ¿qué se yo? Por loco.
Las autoridades le achacaran Racismo y lo refundirán. Una sustitución étnica no se consigue con decencia.



little hammer dijo:


> Indígena muerto por flechazo de europeo.
> 
> Que justicia poética



Perdona, pero el indígena es el italiano, el peruano es un inmigrante. Otra cosa es que las autoridades los traten al revés.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (5 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> QUE ESE TIPO SE LO PENSARÁ DOS VECES ANTES DE JODER A OTRAS PERSONAS CON EL RUIDO LA PRÓXIMA VEZ NO ME CABE LA MENOR DUDA.



El panchito se ha mudado ahora a un barrio muy tranquilo en el que gente muy mayor duerme en ataúdes de pino.


----------



## Lady_A (5 Nov 2022)

¿Tenia flechas y arcos en casa?


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (5 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder. Qué fuerte que hoy en día con todos los medios que se supone que hay, no pudieran salvarle la vida.



Yo prefiero mil veces que me metan un tiro que un flechazo. Si la bala tiene chaqueta metálica o es de pistola, siempre existe la posibilidad de que no se expanda mucho y simplemente entre y salga. Si no pilla nada vital pues ni tan mal. Pero una puta flecha con punta de caza es mil veces más letal, hace un auténtico destrozo. Y hoy en día tiene que haber muy pocos médicos que sepan tratar ese tipo de herida.


----------



## Manosnegras (5 Nov 2022)

que burbujo ha sido? Que confiese!


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Nov 2022)

Mi empatía anda algo trastornada. Solo me da pena el que sufrió de contaminación acústica, de hecho, me recuerda a aquella pobre mujer que sufrió los ruidos de una casa con 60 gatos y perros.


----------



## riggedd (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?
> 
> Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí.
> 
> Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.



Primera regla señores una flecha no se saca., a no ser que te lo quieras cargar...


----------



## medion_no (5 Nov 2022)

Pues no estara tan malito cuando se pone a grabarlo con el movil.


----------



## medion_no (5 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo mató con sus propias armas...



Mis dieses. Seguro que hay mas historia aqui de la que nos cuentan. Eso estaba ya preparado de antes.


----------



## ecoñomixta (5 Nov 2022)

Qué mal me sabe, pobre hombre... irse a la cárcel por matar una alimaña ruidosa y semihumana


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (5 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo esperable hubiese sido que el tiraflechas fuese el panchito. Estoy realmente sorprendido.



apropiación cultural


----------



## Eremita (5 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Igual, me parece desproporcionado. Tanto ruido armaba? Ha matado al padre de un niño recién nacido....



Yo creo que no lo entendéis. 
El cortocircuito del arquero, sucede por reiteración constante y escalada del incivismo.

La primera noche que el arquero sufrió del incivismo en la zona, seguro que no sacó el arco.

El ruido, es algo altamente agresivo, aunque en España solo se da importancia al humo del tabaco (el de buses y camiones no).

Supongo que esto del ruido, el humo del tabaco...es como la comida, unos se ponen como morsas y otros permanecen en su peso comiendo lo mismo.
Está claro que el ruido no afecta por igual a todo el mundo, si así fuese, los ruidosos se cortarían, salvo que sean unos hijos de puta.


----------



## |||||||| (5 Nov 2022)

Tenía que haberle metido el flechazo en la garganta.

Hasta para morir montan un cristo los putos panchitos. Salvajes.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (5 Nov 2022)

Grande el italiano


----------



## elCañonero (5 Nov 2022)

Y siguen haciendo ruido..


----------



## Eremita (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Cuando la policía no hace su trabajo, hay que arreglar el asunto con nuestras propias manos.



Si quieres algo bien hecho, tienes que hacerlo tú mismo, hijo.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Qué grande es Armin.... Gran parte de los arcos asiáticos que tengo son los que recomienda él... El manchu está pendiente....



siempre veo sus videos
no se si es el tono de voz o que
pero me relaja. 

se ha trasladado a Austria
dejando Malta. 

por eso me he acordado leyendo la noticia del legolas italiano.

yo no puedo comprar ni practicar.
pero me encantaria tener como hobby algo asi 
tiene que ser relajante.


----------



## Furymundo (5 Nov 2022)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Obviamente NO, pero el ruido era tan sufriente y ensordecedor y reiterado en el tiempo como para merecer la muerte por ello?



nunca lo sabremos
acuerdate que iba con una panda de amigos
en el video no se ve.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Yo prefiero mil veces que me metan un tiro que un flechazo. Si la bala tiene chaqueta metálica o es de pistola, siempre existe la posibilidad de que no se expanda mucho y simplemente entre y salga. Si no pilla nada vital pues ni tan mal. Pero una puta flecha con punta de caza es mil veces más letal, hace un auténtico destrozo. Y hoy en día tiene que haber muy pocos médicos que sepan tratar ese tipo de herida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251360



Donde se pueden comprar esas flechas? Es para un amigo.


----------



## Eremita (5 Nov 2022)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Por lo visto el peruano estaba celebrando el nacimiento de su hijo.
> La flecha también le atravesó el hígado según dice el artículo.
> El hombre falleció el miércoles al no haberse encontrado un donante de hígado a tiempo.



Pues porque no se han enterado todos los ofendiditos por el ragazzo cascabelero a li estaquina, habrían ido a donar un trocito de su hígado corriendo.

Creo que además, el hígado crece si se amputa una parte.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (5 Nov 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Donde se pueden comprar esas flechas? Es para un amigo.



En cualquier lado, en el propio amazon. Yo personalmente las compro en aliexpress o en hattila cuando voy a comprar algún repuesto, y también las hago yo mismo con cucharas.


----------



## androm (5 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> siempre veo sus videos
> no se si es el tono de voz o que
> pero me relaja.
> 
> ...



Pues es una lástima.... Ya se que se ha trasladado... Al parecer estaba hasta los huevos de Malta.. Se puede decir que ha sido el pionero y divulgador en Europa y quizás USA de los arcos asiáticos y el tiro con pulgar... Y sí,tirar es muy bonito y relajante,especialmente al aire libre y en buena compañía...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Nov 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que los imbéciles como @Penitenciagite!! no saben lo que es la educación o el respeto?





Progretón dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que los imbéciles como @Penitenciagite!! no saben lo que es la educación o el respeto?





Progretón dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que los imbéciles como @Penitenciagite!! no saben lo que es la educación o el respeto?





Progretón dijo:


> Alucinante, ¿es que los imbéciles como @Penitenciagite!! no saben lo que es la educación o el respeto?




Imbécil será tú padre, puto psicópata enfermo de mierda, que andas justificando que se asesine a la gente por gilipolleces y la puta ley de la selva.


¿Qué puto retrasado de mierda?, ¿quieres ley de la selva? si un familiar tuyo no le cae bien por lo que sea a un chalado, y le meten un tiro, un flechazo o lo apuñalan también lo vas a aplaudir, te rierás y justificarás, enfermo de mierda?


A no, que se trata de un "peruano de mierda", no olvidaba que eres un racista criminal hijo de puta.


Pues nada, si algún día algún loco mata a alguien de tú familia (dios no lo quiera), lo cuelgas aquí, lo compartes y te hechas unas risas de psicópata mal nacido.


----------



## AMP (5 Nov 2022)

Cualquier nacional que viva en un barrio multicultural y no sea sordo o infraser progre se habrá puesto a fantasear al leer la noticia mientras se dibuja una sonrisa malébola en su cara.


----------



## zirick (5 Nov 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> apropiación cultural


----------



## AntiT0d0 (5 Nov 2022)

Lo mas importante cuando alguien recive un flechazo es grabarlo con el movil, lo de llamar a una ambulancia para que le salven la vida es de pringados.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



Hay muchas maneras de armarsela a los que hacen ruido sin falta de violencia. Lo de llamar a la policia no funciona, te lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## rsaca (5 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> el que graba debe entrar en shock porque de lo contrario, no entiendo cómo alguien no reacciona para, o bien ayudar, o bien huir!



No huye porque como es una persona normal no se dedica a molestar haciendo un jaleo de cojones y sabe que no le van a disparar. No ayuda porque tiene miedo de que piensen que es colega del sudaca y también le peguen un flechazo.


----------



## Cathar (5 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Eso pasa cuando no respetas el descanso de otras personas.



No lo enseñarán en las teles....


----------



## Educo Gratis (5 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No se si armaba mucho jaleo el que celebraba el nacimiento de su hijo o no. No merecía morir.
> 
> A mi, al contrario que a este foro de tronados, sigue sin parecerme bien que un pirado ande matando a flechazos a la gente de la calle porque cree que arman mucho jaleo. Mañana igual mata a tu hija porque le molesta como le mira o a tu madre porque cree que se queja demasiado del reuma al andar. Espero que le caiga la pena máxima.



He pensado lo mismo, he empezado a leer comentarios y todo son risas y gilipolladas del estilo "pues no armes más ruido". Me he quedado flipando.


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Nov 2022)

Tiraflechas flechado. Lifehack.


----------



## Eremita (5 Nov 2022)

Ya saben jóvenes, nada de ruidos, una maceta puede viajar muy rápido, y una flecha más. Sed responsables y cívicos, que bajo la ventana de vuestra madre agonizando, no os ponéis a montar jaleos.
Respetad, y viviréis.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Qué grande es Armin.... Gran parte de los arcos asiáticos que tengo son los que recomienda él... El manchu está pendiente....



son de compra libre?? es para un amige


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Nov 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder. Qué fuerte que hoy en día con todos los medios que se supone que hay, no pudieran salvarle la vida.



como la flecha te reviente una arteria principal de las que va al higado o tienes el quirofano a 15 min o estas muerto, si en vez de llamar a fiorella hubiera llamado al 112 a lo mejor seguiria vivo, si no le hubieran quitado la flecha ni te digo...


----------



## androm (5 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> son de compra libre?? es para un amige



Si... Son de compra libre.... Increíblemente.. Tanto sea un fabricante chino como húngaro no te piden nada... Salvo tu parné claro está.. Lo digo porque en teoría para poseer un arco en este bendito país tienes que estar federado y pertenecer a un club... En Cataluña p. ej..si te compras un arco en el Decathlon incluso tienes que tramitar un permiso especial en la misma tienda para transportar el mismo hasta tu casa... Vaya un sacacuartos de tercera que se han inventado... Pero si encargas un arco en cualquier web nacional o extranjera no te piden nada.... Brutallll....


----------



## ueee3 (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Yo prefiero mil veces que me metan un tiro que un flechazo. Si la bala tiene chaqueta metálica o es de pistola, siempre existe la posibilidad de que no se expanda mucho y simplemente entre y salga. Si no pilla nada vital pues ni tan mal. Pero una puta flecha con punta de caza es mil veces más letal, hace un auténtico destrozo. Y hoy en día tiene que haber muy pocos médicos que sepan tratar ese tipo de herida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251360



Joder.


----------



## Barspin (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?
> 
> Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí.
> 
> Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.



No solo no tienen ni la más puta noción de pedir auxilio sino que intentan extraer la flecha.

No quiero imaginar a Pizarro hace 500 años, tomad estas flechas y en grupos de a 6 os la vais clavando y turnándoos, os quiero muertos en 5 minutos.


----------



## El CEO (5 Nov 2022)

Debería estar regulado el poder actuar contra gente que atenta contra el descanso y la tranquilidad de la gente de bien. Algo como:
- si uno está gritando de madrugada, se le puede tirar un cubo de agua
- si un coche está usando la bocina de manera innecesaria, se le puede tirar huevos
- si a pesar de ello continuan atentando contra el descanso, un par de tortas con la mano abierta no serán constitutivas de delito


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Nov 2022)

Joder, os imaginais la cara de la familia del pagapensiones cuando pregunten como murió y les digan… de un flechazo, en Europa, 2022. Es la hostia!

El convertirnos en Kandahar o nos extermina definitivamente o volveremos a los tiempos gloriosos donde éramos la élite, acostumbrados a sobrevivir durante 800 años luchando contra moros cuerpo a cuerpo.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Si... Son de compra libre.... Increíblemente.. Tanto sea un fabricante chino como húngaro no te piden nada... Salvo tu parné claro está.. Lo digo porque en teoría para poseer un arco en este bendito país tienes que estar federado y pertenecer a un club... En Cataluña p. ej..si te compras un arco en el Decathlon incluso tienes que tramitar un permiso especial en la misma tienda para transportar el mismo hasta tu casa... Vaya un sacacuartos de tercera que se han inventado... Pero si encargas un arco en cualquier web nacional o extranjera no te piden nada.... Brutallll....



creo que son mas efectivas las ballestas de poleas..tb son libres??


----------



## Goatwhisper (5 Nov 2022)

El tiraflecheador que tiraflechea a un tiraflechas buen tiraflecheador será


----------



## thx (5 Nov 2022)

Puedo equivocarme, pero estoy un 95% seguro de que por el acento es chileno. Buena punteria el italiano.


----------



## thx (5 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Si... Son de compra libre.... Increíblemente.. Tanto sea un fabricante chino como húngaro no te piden nada... *Salvo tu parné claro está.. Lo digo porque en teoría para poseer un arco en este bendito país tienes que estar federado y pertenecer a un club... En Cataluña p. ej..si te compras un arco en el Decathlon incluso tienes que tramitar un permiso especial en la misma tienda para transportar el mismo hasta tu casa...* Vaya un sacacuartos de tercera que se han inventado... Pero si encargas un arco en cualquier web nacional o extranjera no te piden nada.... Brutallll....



No creo que sea dificil hacer uno en tu casa, si te das maña, al igual que alguna arma de fuego. Nada de pedir permisos, es Derecho Natural tener armas en posesion y portarlas.

Por cierto, viendo la actitud del italiano, impertubable mientras el molesto se desangra, me lo imagino asi:


----------



## androm (5 Nov 2022)

Sigo pensando que la actuación del italiano es injustificable por mucho ruido que metiera el panchito... Antes bajas con un bate y le partes las piernas...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Sigo pensando que la actuación del italiano es injustificable por mucho ruido que metiera el panchito... Antes bajas con un bate y le partes las piernas...



Nah, en este foro de perturbados mentales, el asesinato es plausible, y si son extranjeros, mejor.

Luego se quejan cuando se los llama nazis o fachas.


----------



## locodelacolina (5 Nov 2022)

harrysas dijo:


>


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Nah, en este foro de perturbados mentales, el asesinato es plausible, y si son extranjeros, mejor.
> 
> Luego se quejan cuando se los llama nazis o fachas.



Peni tu matarias al moro que te intentase violar ???.

PD- No sabemos si tenian asuntos pendientes.


----------



## pandillero (5 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Imbécil será tú padre, puto psicópata enfermo de mierda, que andas justificando que se asesine a la gente por gilipolleces y la puta ley de la selva.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué puto retrasado de mierda?, ¿quieres ley de la selva? si un familiar tuyo no le cae bien por lo que sea a un chalado, y le meten un tiro, un flechazo o lo apuñalan también lo vas a aplaudir, te rierás y justificarás, enfermo de mierda?
> ...



Mucha crispación veo solo escribiendo en un foro. 
No sé como reaccionarias tú, con tan poco temple, si se te instala una familia de estos seres en el piso de arriba. 
Ibas a saber lo que es la música del altiplano y la fiesta de viernes a domingo a todas horas con 20 personas metidas en un piso bebiendo hasta caer y siguen bebiendo en el suelo.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (5 Nov 2022)

thx dijo:


> Puedo equivocarme, pero estoy un 95% seguro de que por el acento es chileno. Buena punteria el italiano.



peruano era
aunque los peruanos nos copiaron mucho las groserias y la forma de decirlas (contexto) a los chilenos como hueon y conchatumadre









Peruano fue asesinado con una flecha en plena celebración del nacimiento de su hijo en Italia


Los hechos se dieron en la ciudad italiana de Génova. El presunto homicida alegó que la víctima y sus amigos estaban haciendo mucho ruido.




larepublica.pe


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (5 Nov 2022)

Me parece una reacción muy desproporcionada. Aun así, me resulta imposible empatizar con un porculero ruidoso. Esta clase de gente sólo aprende a las malas.


----------



## nate (5 Nov 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Un poco de empatía. No sabemos el infierno que tuvo que soportar el pobre hombre, me refiero al italiano.



Yo si me lo imagino porque lo he vivido. Y si, se te va la olla y empiezas a pensar cosas raras... dejémoslo ahí.
Por suerte me fui y vendí el apartamento. Dios sabe que hubiese pasado. La gente piensa que tener un vecino hijo puta ruidoso se resuelve con dos tapones de oído. JA.
Hay que vivirlo... años y años así te hace algo malo a la cabeza y solo piensas en rojo sangre... cuidao con estas tonterías.


----------



## panaderia (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> pero el amigo que está hablando para que se pone a llamar a una compatriota panchita diciendole "mira! mira lo que le pasa!"?
> 
> Vamos digo yo que si vas a ponerte a gritar y despertar al vecindario ya si eso que sea para pedir ayuda médica, que seguramente no vas a localizar a un cirujano top pero un enfermero o enfermera sí.
> 
> Llegando hasta el final de la noticia se lee que los amigos, cómo no, intentaron sacarle la flecha y le dañaron todavía más el higado.



+1
cuando un amigo se te desangra es de los pocos supuestos donde está bien pegar ggritos.
normalmente,es mejor no intentar sacar una flecha? de verdad puede ser peor que dejarla tal cual? Me parece muy raro (pero no digo que mientas)


----------



## ahondador (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos no le dejasen morir. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.
> 
> Horrifying last moments of father celebrating birth of his son after he is shot with an arrow | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...




Poco le ha hecho


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

.
Hombre, si tiras con arco, estarás registrado debido a la licencia federativa. La policía no es gilipollas y lo primero que mirará es quién tiene licencia por los alrededores, no de dónde viene el flechazo, digo yo…


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Eso es. No se puede vivir cuando tienes gentuza demasiado ruidosa pegada a tu casa, pero la alternativa son un montón de años de cárcel y la vida arruinada social y económicamente. Las de fuego , a las malas, nos sirven para defendernos, y luego pues nada, al juez. Yo lo tengo absolutamente claro. Mis vecinos en la sierra hacen fiesta a veces, no pasa nada porque dos o tres días al año se pasen hasta las tantas de fiesta. Luego yo toco el piano de cola, y tampoco se quejan. Aquí tengo panchos dos pisos debajo y a veces hacen fiesta, tampoco pasa nada. Si molestan mucho, les pongo conciertos de trompeta de Händel a las 9 de la mañana (tengo, entre otros, dos altavoces auto amplificados de 800 w cada uno) y todos tan amigos. Nada de discutir ni matar a nadie, pero tampoco vivir en zonas donde haya mucho pancho o moro haciendo vida en la calle. Las armas dentro de casa.

Lo de los panchos que no dejan vivir y se mean en tu tapia se debería resolver de otra manera, y más en Italia. Y creo que no hace falta explicarlo más.


----------



## Galvani (5 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Yo si me lo imagino porque lo he vivido. Y si, se te va la olla y empiezas a pensar cosas raras... dejémoslo ahí.
> Por suerte me fui y vendí el apartamento. Dios sabe que hubiese pasado. La gente piensa que tener un vecino hijo puta ruidoso se resuelve con dos tapones de oído. JA.
> Hay que vivirlo... años y años así te hace algo malo a la cabeza y solo piensas en rojo sangre... cuidao con estas tonterías.



La gente que te dice lo de los tapones es hija de puta y merecen pasar lo mismo.


----------



## MPogany (5 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> +1
> cuando un amigo se te desangra es de los pocos supuestos donde está bien pegar ggritos.
> normalmente,es mejor no intentar sacar una flecha? de verdad puede ser peor que dejarla tal cual? Me parece muy raro (pero no digo que mientas)



Si hay algo que se aprende medio bien viendo series de médicos tipo House, Anatomía de Grey o Good Doctor es que si te llega un tío ensartado en algo eso lo quitas en quirofano.

La flecha puede estar haciendo de tapón y evitando que pierda más sangre, un grupo de amigos pegando tirones sin tener ni puta idea de si tiene un organo vital tocado es una barbaridad, en el caso de que se la hubieran conseguido sacar eso es un trabajo de carnicero y no con precisión de cirujano

Si hubieran llamado a emergencias les habrían dado indicaciones de como colocarlo mientras esperaban pero estoy segura de que le hubieran dicho que la flecha ni tocarla


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

Creo que no me has entendido. Se les localiza, se les da seguimiento, y en Italia, entre italianos, existen soluciones para el problema, lejos del lugar de los hechos, en el tiempo y en el espacio.


----------



## lacg9 (5 Nov 2022)

Se ve mucho como un "nuevo peruano" lo mismo le pasara a España con los "nuevos españoles", inmigración de afros = un futuro con gente de mierda


----------



## panaderia (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Si hay algo que se aprende medio bien viendo series de médicos tipo House, Anatomía de Grey o Good Doctor es que si te llega un tío ensartado en algo eso lo quitas en quirofano.
> 
> La flecha puede estar haciendo de tapón y evitando que pierda más sangre, un grupo de amigos pegando tirones sin tener ni puta idea de si tiene un organo vital tocado es una barbaridad, en el caso de que se la hubieran conseguido sacar eso es un trabajo de carnicero y no con precisión de cirujano
> 
> Si hubieran llamado a emergencias les habrían dado indicaciones de como colocarlo mientras esperaban pero estoy segura de que le hubieran dicho que la flecha ni tocarla



es como lo de si tiene heridas en la espalda o el cuello: cuanto menos lo toques mejor,no?


----------



## MPogany (5 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> es como lo de si tiene heridas en la espalda o el cuello: cuanto menos lo toques mejor,no?



Exacto, a no ser que te lo diga alguien que sabe ni tocarlo. 

Y en este caso yo es que creo que lo tocaron ellos antes de llamar a urgencias, con la consiguiente perdida de tiempo para que la ambulancia llegara cuanto antes


----------



## Biluao (5 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tiraflechas probando su propia medicina



Parece que el viejo ha llevado aquello de “Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas” al extremo.


----------



## Progretón (5 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Imbécil será tú padre, puto psicópata enfermo de mierda, que andas justificando que se asesine a la gente por gilipolleces y la puta ley de la selva.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué puto retrasado de mierda?, ¿quieres ley de la selva? si un familiar tuyo no le cae bien por lo que sea a un chalado, y le meten un tiro, un flechazo o lo apuñalan también lo vas a aplaudir, te rierás y justificarás, enfermo de mierda?
> ...




Un tipo mete ruido y molesta a otros vecinos.
A ese tipo de importa una higa impedir que los vecinos duerman.
No sólo eso, ese tipo, extranjero, pretende siendo un invitado los nativos se adapten a los usos y costumbres de su país de origen.
Para @Penitenciagite!! la solución es que los vecinos se pongan tapones en los oídos; acto seguido, nos habla de la ley de la selva, cuando es el provocador quien trae dicha ley.
Todo correcto.

Venga, ponte otra dosis de la _vacuña_: ya estás tardando en morir.


----------



## astur_burbuja (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Creo que no me has entendido. Se les localiza, se les da seguimiento, y en Italia, entre italianos, existen soluciones para el problema, lejos del lugar de los hechos, en el tiempo y en el espacio.



Los policias de balcon tienen la misma solucion que los politicos o que los moros en la calle. Es cuestión de la motivacion que le das al primero. El resto actuan en modo rebaño.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Nov 2022)

Será la típica punta de tiro al blanco, si llega a dispararle una punta de caza cae como un trapo.


----------



## Renegato (5 Nov 2022)

Dice "ese señor me disparo con una flecha" y suelta la mujer "a quien"


----------



## ladrillator salvation (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Yo prefiero mil veces que me metan un tiro que un flechazo. Si la bala tiene chaqueta metálica o es de pistola, siempre existe la posibilidad de que no se expanda mucho y simplemente entre y salga. Si no pilla nada vital pues ni tan mal. Pero una puta flecha con punta de caza es mil veces más letal, hace un auténtico destrozo. Y hoy en día tiene que haber muy pocos médicos que sepan tratar ese tipo de herida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251360



Sí, y además leo que intentaron sacársela ahí mismo en la calle con lo que el destrozo tuvo que ser fino. Aparte de esas puntas hay otras todavía más cortantes que se abren según penetran en la víctima. Una especie de punta hueca en flecha de tiro con arco. Totalmente innecesario puesto que con las puntas normales de caza ya haces una buena ensalada de tripas.

Buen deporte el de tiro con arco. Lo empecé a practicar para recuperar un hombro y me enganchó.


----------



## rsaca (5 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Será la típica punta de tiro al blanco, si llega a dispararle una punta de caza cae como un trapo.



Hay puntas de caza que son la ostia. Yo tengo además de las clasicas las toxic, impactan haciendo varios agujeros, además del propio del tubo.














The Best Broadheads of 2022 for Compound Bow Hunters


What are this year's best compound bow broadheads? We put mechanical and fix-blade heads to the test to find out.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## reconvertido (5 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos no le dejasen morir. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.
> 
> Horrifying last moments of father celebrating birth of his son after he is shot with an arrow | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



Se le llama "reacción contra el invasor".

Y, como era de esperar, la empezarán los más viejos del lugar.
Porque para lo que les queda en el convento, se cagan dentro.
Y más si se lo quieren robar.

Es decir, que tiene poco que perder si no se resisten a esto que nos han impuesto.

Las guerras raciales contra el invasor, empezarán entre las cohortes de 60-70 años.
Esperemos aquí 20 años, siendo esa cohorte la más numerosa en el país.
Aunque la más cobarde y la más machacada, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Los policias de balcon tienen la misma solucion que los politicos o que los moros en la calle. Es cuestión de la motivacion que le das al primero. El resto actuan en modo rebaño.



Ya… pero fíjate lo que pasa. Por una parte, dada la densidad urbana, y la gran cantidad de ventanas, te es absolutamente imposible identificar al o a los que han sido. Y, por otra parte, creo que el 95% mínimo de la población española es así, traidora y delatora, en la esperanza de ponerse a bien con la autoridad y ganar algo. Se ven en los trabajos, y se ve en todo. Si te ven por un sitio que no te ha visto antes, muchos se ponen a grabarte disimuladamente, y cosas así. Infinitos empleados se chivan de otros al jefe para joder y ganar algo. En todas las sublevaciones salen traidores. El otro día leía de Queipo de Llano, y ya mayor, reflexionaba que si hubiera conocido la verdadera naturaleza de los españoles, habría actuado de otra manera y no para salvar su patria, y que aunque era triste decirlo, ya solamente esperaba que la patria le mantuviera a él y que no quería más cuentas. Imagínate todas las traiciones, desagradecimientos y demás que tuvo que aguantar. Y además los policías de balcón, lo son a veces de balcón, pero generalmente son más de visillo. Indetectables.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Si hay algo que se aprende medio bien viendo series de médicos tipo House, Anatomía de Grey o Good Doctor es que si te llega un tío ensartado en algo eso lo quitas en quirofano.
> 
> La flecha puede estar haciendo de tapón y evitando que pierda más sangre, un grupo de amigos pegando tirones sin tener ni puta idea de si tiene un organo vital tocado es una barbaridad, en el caso de que se la hubieran conseguido sacar eso es un trabajo de carnicero y no con precisión de cirujano
> 
> Si hubieran llamado a emergencias les habrían dado indicaciones de como colocarlo mientras esperaban pero estoy segura de que le hubieran dicho que la flecha ni tocarla



Tirar del asta de la flecha es una locura, la punta de la misma puede ser de caza y si estiran el desgarro y los daños se multiplican.


----------



## Vientosolar (5 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Aunque la más cobarde y la más machacada, dicho sea de paso.



Lo de la más machacada es cierto, lo de la más cobarde, tienes que explicarlo bien. Yo no he visto más que cobardes toda mi vida, independientemente de la generación. De hecho, en España se han metido las ponzuñas, si nos creemos los datos, el 90% de la gente, independientemente de su generación…


----------



## Julc (5 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> solo habia despertado al arquero, faltaba por despertar el barbaro, el acrobata, el mago y el caballero



Acabo de darme cuenta...¿qué personaje era la de la capucha?...¿la ladrona?
Es que ni la nombran en la canción.


----------



## pandillero (5 Nov 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Lo de la más machacada es cierto, lo de la más cobarde, tienes que explicarlo bien. Yo no he visto más que cobardes toda mi vida, independientemente de la generación. De hecho, en España se han metido las ponzuñas, si nos creemos los datos, el 90% de la gente, independientemente de su generación…



A mí tambien me gustaría que que el forero explicara eso, a lo mejor nunca se a parado ha pensar porqué a los pollasviejas nos pagan el doble o triple que a un joven por el mismo o peor trabajo.


----------



## Mentalharm (5 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nunca lo sabremos
> acuerdate que iba con una panda de amigos
> en el video no se ve.



Amigos que por cierto en vez de ayudarle se dedican a grabar su desangramiento  
Con amigos como esos...


----------



## Mentalharm (5 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Acabo de darme cuenta...¿qué personaje era la de la capucha?...¿la ladrona?
> Es que ni la nombran en la canción.



La cortesana o en otras palabras: prostituta


----------



## Expat (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> Por cierto, la victima se largó al bar a celebrar el nacimiento borracho, hasta las tantas viendo un partido de futbol, con la mujer todavía ingresada en el hospital por el parto



Eso es tipico de los panchos. Los hijos los cuida la madre y ellos de parranda desde el primer dia.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Nov 2022)

Hay que vigilar con las personas que se quejan por ruido pueden ser peligrosas, muy peligrosas, ahi pone que vivia en el mismo bloque. El latinico con sus wilsons no lo vio venir, despues de dar por culo alli.


----------



## OBDC (5 Nov 2022)

El ruido desquicia a la gente. Hace un par meses otra se cargo al vecino porque el perro hacia ruido.......
La falta de sueño y el ruido altera la salud mental hasta límites insospechados.









Consecuencias de la falta de sueño en nuestra salud mental


En este artículo veremos porque se da la inestabilidad emocional por falta de sueño y que repercusiones puede tener en nuestro día a día




www.avancepsicologos.com













Convivencia fatal: el caso de la mujer que mató a sus vecinos por el ruido de sus mascotas


La escritora Susana Martín Gijón repasa en primera persona la brutal muerte de un hombre y una mujer a manos de su vecina en Dos Hermanas. Un caso que conmovió a la sociedad sevillana en 2020. Escenarios y temas coinciden con sus novelas, pero esto es real




elpais.com













Quince años de prisión por matar a su vecino porque sus perros le molestaban


El condenado, que fue encontrado culpable en un juicio celebrado con jurado popular, disparó a su vecino con una escopeta tras una discusión en el portal




cincodias.elpais.com




.









Mató a su vecina porque se quejó de los ladridos de sus perros


Cansada de los reclamos por los ruidos de sus animales, le disparó tres tiros a una vecina. Fue en Villa Bosch y los habitantes del barrio dicen que la atacante "está desequilibrada". Tiene varias denuncias por violencia




www.infobae.com













Video: mató a su vecino por ruidos molestos y se tiroteó con la policía


En el material se lo ve asomarse por la medianera y efectuar los dos disparos que mataron a Gastón Blanco. El homicida luego se atrincheró y murió en un tiroteo con la policía.




www.ambito.com













Asesina a tiros al vecino de su hija tras una discusión por ruidos en Carabanchel


El presunto autor de los hechos está identificado, pero no ha sido detenido; la víctima, de 45 años, tenía dos impactos por arma de fuego



www.abc.es





Yo soy muy silencioso.



Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Nov 2022)

MPogany dijo:


> joder, me acabas de transportar a mi más tierna infancia!



estaba para bajar la serie entera en castellano en un canal en telegram hace tiempo, aunque lo borraron hace tiempo


Julc dijo:


> Acabo de darme cuenta...¿qué personaje era la de la capucha?...¿la ladrona?
> Es que ni la nombran en la canción.



*Heroes*
 

Hank, Eric, Diana, Presto, Sheila, Bobby, and Uni in the first episode "The Night of No Tomorrow"


Hank, the Ranger (voiced by Willie Aames): At 15 years of age,[7] he is the leader of the group. Hank is brave and noble, maintaining a focus and determination even when presented with grave danger. Hank is a Ranger, with the magical Energy Bow that shoots arrows of glowing energy. These arrows can be used in many different ways such as a climbing tool, to hurt enemies, to bind them or to create light.
Eric, the Cavalier (voiced by Don Most): The Cavalier, age 15, is the spoiled child, originating from a rich home. On the surface, Eric is a big-mouthed comic relief coward. Eric has a heroic core, and frequently saves his friends from danger with his magical Griffon Shield, which can project a force field. [8]
Diana, the Acrobat (voiced by Tonia Gayle Smith): Diana is a brave and outspoken 14-year-old girl.[7] She is an Acrobat who carries the Javelin Staff, which can shift in length from as short as a few inches (and thus easily carried on her person) to as long as six feet.
Presto, the Magician (voiced by Adam Rich): the 14-year-old Wizard of the team.[7] Presto fulfills the role of well-meaning, diligent, but hopeless magic user.
Sheila, the Thief (voiced by Katie Leigh): As the Thief, Sheila, aged 13, has the Cloak of Invisibility which, when the hood is raised over her head, makes her invisible. She can speak and understand Fairy language due to an accidental encounter with Dungeonmaster magic.
Bobby, the Barbarian (voiced by Ted Field III): Bobby is the youngest member of the team at eight years old. He is the Barbarian, as indicated by his fur pants and boots, horned helmet, and cross belt harness.
Uni, the Unicorn (vocal effects provided by Frank Welker): Uni is Bobby's pet, a baby unicorn.
Dungeon Master (voiced by Sidney Miller): The group's friend and mentor, he provides important advice and help, but often in a cryptic way that does not make sense until the team has completed the quest of each episode. He supplies the companions with their weapons and clues for their numerous opportunities to return home.[9]
la de la capucha al parecer es la ladrona, en españa supongo que no sabian como traducir eso o a lo mejor intentaron llamarla "la suciata" y alguien les dijo, "hey, por ahi no"


----------



## Baltasar G thang (5 Nov 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Acabo de darme cuenta...¿qué personaje era la de la capucha?...¿la ladrona?
> Es que ni la nombran en la canción.



acabo de volver a escuchar la cancion
y dice magos, en plural
asi que la meten ahi en pack con el mago de verdad


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Nov 2022)

nate dijo:


> Yo si me lo imagino porque lo he vivido. Y si, se te va la olla y empiezas a pensar cosas raras... dejémoslo ahí.
> Por suerte me fui y vendí el apartamento. Dios sabe que hubiese pasado. La gente piensa que tener un vecino hijo puta ruidoso se resuelve con dos tapones de oído. JA.
> Hay que vivirlo... años y años así te hace algo malo a la cabeza y solo piensas en rojo sangre... cuidao con estas tonterías.



Lo he vivido con obras eternas y muy ruidosas.

Todavía cuando lo pienso me tenso un poco XD.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (5 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> +1
> cuando un amigo se te desangra es de los pocos supuestos donde está bien pegar ggritos.
> normalmente,es mejor no intentar sacar una flecha? de verdad puede ser peor que dejarla tal cual? Me parece muy raro (pero no digo que mientas)



En todas las pelis es así.

Y se rompe la asta para que no se mueva si no la puedes extraer.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (5 Nov 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Un tipo mete ruido y molesta a otros vecinos.
> A ese tipo de importa una higa impedir que los vecinos duerman.
> No sólo eso, ese tipo, extranjero, pretende siendo un invitado los nativos se adapten a los usos y costumbres de su país de origen.
> Para @Penitenciagite!! la solución es que los vecinos se pongan tapones en los oídos; acto seguido, nos habla de la ley de la selva, cuando es el provocador quien trae dicha ley.
> ...





Que no tienes razón, que te calles la puta boca, chalado psicópata de mierda.

Se llama a la policía y punto. Que para eso está, ¿qué somos personas o putos salvajes?

¿Qué coño es eso de andar justificando que un chalado asesine a flechazos o dispare a la gente para matarla desde la ventana de su casa por hacer ruído?, ¿Pero de qué coño vas subnormal de mierda?

Me cago en tú puta madre, puto chiflado hijo de puta, a tí si que te tendrían que meter unas buenas flechas y que te calles la puta boca, que eres un payaso, un enfermo mental y un bastardo analfabeto.


Ahora vas a Génova y te presentas en el juicio del loco del arco, y das la cara por el asesino y le explicas las chifladuras que dices aquí al juez, y a la viuda del asesinado, y defiendes a tú "amiguito" Robin Hood que va a morir se viejo en la cárcel, por faltar a las leyes, tomarse la justicia por la mano y cometer un asesinato.

Y ni me contestes hijo de la gran puta, que ya te he metido en el ignore y no te voy a leer, psicópata chalado de mierda!


----------



## Progretón (5 Nov 2022)

> Que no tienes razón, que te calles la puta boca, chalado psicópata de mierda.
> 
> Se llama a la policía y punto. Que para eso está, ¿qué somos personas o putos salvajes?
> 
> ...



Que te calles, @Penitenciagite!!.

Como que llamas a la policía y viene, qué sabras tú, ignorante.

El día que sepas lo que es tener que soportar a unos panchitos de mierda con su música a todo volumen un día sí y otro también, te dejaré hablar del tema. Mientras tanto, a lamer anos, que es para lo que vale tu bocaza.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (6 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> creo que son mas efectivas las ballestas de poleas..tb son libres??



(1) Mad Max: - Ballestas de repetición de 130 libras con cargador de 6 flechas por 300€ y sin licencia | Burbuja.info


----------



## Barspin (6 Nov 2022)

androm dijo:


> Sigo pensando que la actuación del italiano es injustificable por mucho ruido que metiera el panchito... Antes bajas con un bate y le partes las piernas...



Desde luego que el arco queda mucho más elegante, más gentleman. Para qué apalear una bestia peluda pudiendo doblegarla desde tu ventana sin mancharte las manos.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> siempre veo sus videos
> no se si es el tono de voz o que
> pero me relaja.
> 
> ...



yo no puedo comprar ni practicar.
¿Por qué no puedes comprar?


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Nah, en este foro de perturbados mentales, el asesinato es plausible, y si son extranjeros, mejor.
> 
> Luego se quejan cuando se los llama nazis o fachas.



Lo que "no queréis" comprender los progres de mierda, es que el primer acto de agresión es permitir y alentar la invasión de nuestro País y Nación.

No lo queréis comprender porque sois traidores a la Nación.
Pero, curiosamente, tanto que os gustan los invasores extranjeros, nunca abandonáis el jodido país.
Os quedáis para joder a la Nación.
Es preocupante.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Mucha crispación veo solo escribiendo en un foro.
> No sé como reaccionarias tú, con tan poco temple, si se te instala una familia de estos seres en el piso de arriba.
> Ibas a saber lo que es la música del altiplano y la fiesta de viernes a domingo a todas horas con 20 personas metidas en un piso bebiendo hasta caer y siguen bebiendo en el suelo.



Lo interesante será cuando se le instalen islámicos "radicales" y vean su modo de vida y sus compañías.

Entonces nos vendrá llorando y pedirá ayuda.

Entonces será tarde.
Que se joda y le revienten.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> +1
> cuando un amigo se te desangra es de los pocos supuestos donde está bien pegar ggritos.
> normalmente,es mejor no intentar sacar una flecha? de verdad puede ser peor que dejarla tal cual? Me parece muy raro (pero no digo que mientas)



JAMÁS SE SACA NADA.
NINGÚN objeto inciso ha de sacarse.
Ni flecha, ni puñal, ni cacho de hierro, ni trozo de cristal.

Y si es herida de bala, que NO tapona, el primer auxilio es poner telas y presionar, para crear un tapón mecánico.

¿De verdad desconocéis esto?


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2022)

Parece mentira que nadie lo haya puesto.
"Le has fallado a esta ciudad":


----------



## MileuristasGentrificados (6 Nov 2022)

Bueno, aqui en Mexico los Españoles Les robamos su dinero y sus mujeres las usamos para sus servicios, son buenas para sacar dinero!!! Su Fisico ayuda para que dejen de ser mileuristas


----------



## Ginko (6 Nov 2022)

Medaigualtodo dijo:


> La versión hezpanchista de "la convivencia de las tres culturas" jojojojojojojojojo
> 
> Ni siquiera iban a las mismas iglesias. He ido varias veces a méjico df y en una ocasión visité "la villa". El merdicano que hacía de guía me explicó que la catedral estaba reservada a los españoles y sus criados (los segundos permanecían de pie). Para los zampacorazones había otra iglesia, la llamada "de indios", mucho más pequeña y austera.



Otro mongol tragandose historias leyendanegristas, hay que ser retrasado, tu sabes dónde y con quién estudio Juan latino, y como el muchos otros en todo el imperio, cómo te crees esas majaderias contadas por un mejicano en pleno siglo XXI.

Retrasado.


----------



## Ginko (6 Nov 2022)

coda dijo:


> Cuanto mas perfil bajo eres mas ruido haces, ese tipo de gente ni se plantea que moleste no les llega. Algunos no es maldad simplemente estupidez solo ver como gestiona el flechazo no son grandes pensadores. El arquero no sera tampoco trigo limpio pero cierto tipo de gente y comportamientos hacen imposible la convivencia y es normal llegar a tomar soluciones drasticas.



Pero que cojones justificais, entonces en España tenían que haber matado a flechazos a miles de borrachos de juerga en ciertas calles de todas las ciudades de España desde hace décadas sino siglos.

La virgen como están las cabezas de algunos subnormales, que esto no es un negro que le iba a robar ni un dominicano que se le acercaba con un machete.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lo que "no queréis" comprender los progres de mierda, es que el primer acto de agresión es permitir y alentar la invasión de nuestro País y Nación.
> 
> No lo queréis comprender porque sois traidores a la Nación.
> Pero, curiosamente, tanto que os gustan los invasores extranjeros, nunca abandonáis el jodido país.
> ...




Que te calles facha borracho y loco de mierda, y "progre" será tu padre y tus muertos, imbécil.


Vete a ponerle etiquetas a la puta de tú madre, tarado acosador de mierda.


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que te calles facha borracho y loco de mierda, y "progre" será tu padre y tus muertos, imbécil.
> 
> 
> Vete a ponerle etiquetas a la puta de tú madre, tarado acosador de mierda.



¿Acosador?


----------



## mvpower (6 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo esperable hubiese sido que el tiraflechas fuese el panchito. Estoy realmente sorprendido.



Ni las flechas inventaron Jajajaja. Luego se les llena la boca hablando de sus Pirámides imitación de mierda, o sus calendarios del paleolítico en el año 1500, mientras en occidente teníamos ya hasta relojes mecánicos, y no hablemos de cultura:libros, escuelas etc. Auténticos subseres jajajajaj
Toda raza no occidental son animales de la selva.


----------



## PasoLeati (6 Nov 2022)

thx dijo:


> No creo que sea dificil hacer uno en tu casa, si te das maña ...




Monja Shaolin mostrándonos como construir DIY al padre de todos los arcos compuestos:


----------



## IVNP71 (6 Nov 2022)

Hay un dicho que dice que de la cárcel se sale pero del cementerio NO luego en la Hispanistan progre ese hombre poniendo la eximente de tener sus facultades mentales mermadas o estar bajo la influencia de alcohol o algún estupefaciente y con un abogado de estos progres o algún juez progre el tipo ni pisa el trullo pero en caso de pillar trullo la administración por buen comportamiento le irá rebajando la condena entre una cosa y otra.
Así que el tipo que esté jodiendo la vida a los demás con sus ruidos y sus mierdas sin hacer caso a las quejas de sus vecinos ya sabe a lo que atenerse.La misma administración progre que le permite a ese incivico hacer lo que le da la gana es la misma administración que luego permitirá al que se tome la justicia por su mano una serie de beneficios usando sus propias leyes.
Lo mejor es respetarnos unos a otros y dejar la fiesta en paz.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roberto Malone (6 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué tengo que enterarme de un asesinato en Italia, cuando se producen miles de asesinatos cada día en todos los lugares del planeta?.

¿Por qué se hace eco un periódico británico?.

¿Será porque el asesino es blanco?.

@xicomalo, son preguntas que me hago habitualmente. ¿Es facha-xenófobo hacerse este tipo de preguntas?.

¿El ballestero es mega-facha xenófobo?. ¿Lamento boliviano?.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Nov 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No somos culturas tan diferentes cuando hace 300 años éramos todos del mismo país (España), del que formaba parte tanto América como Italia.



Querrás decir IMPERIO.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Nov 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> No sabía que en Burbuja hubiese tanto simpatizante de los panchitos. Que sepáis que esa gente va mirando por lo suyo y los suyos, vienen aquí a joder al prójimo con lo que sea y a quitarnos el trabajo. A parte de ser unos borrachos, mal educados y unos putos guarros. Es una pena que no le diera en la cabeza.



Ya sabía que en Burbuja hay tantos nazi-racistas.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (6 Nov 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Por qué tengo que enterarme de un asesinato en Italia, cuando se producen miles de asesinatos cada día en todos los lugares del planeta?.
> 
> ¿Por qué se hace eco un periódico británico?.
> 
> ...



Yo personalmente lo compartí porque me nvtre ver al panchito desangrándose mientras su alma va regresando a pazuzu.


----------



## Falcatón (6 Nov 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> JAMÁS SE SACA NADA.
> NINGÚN objeto inciso ha de sacarse.
> Ni flecha, ni puñal, ni cacho de hierro, ni trozo de cristal.
> 
> ...



Este sudafricano estará vivo porque ni él ni nadie cometió esa estupidez de sacarle la navaja, que por cierto tratándose de ese país pongo la mano en el fuego a que se la clavó un morenito.









Man with 6in knife in head cycles to doctors and calmly asks for help


WARNING - GRAPHIC CONTENT: Shaun Wayne is lucky to be alive after the deadly attack near Cape Town, South Africa




www.mirror.co.uk





Una banda violenta y tal: "_this is not something that happens every day and it seems it is a violent gang who have struck viciously a few times in the last few weeks and they will be caught_".


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Nov 2022)

Ese seguro que ya estaba hasta los cojones nadie acaba en el talego con esa edad sino porque ve que el wilson se rie de el, la flecha fue a su objetivo. Aunque al final suele pasar eso porque una vez que le adviertes ya estas en el radar si le pasa algo, lo bueno es ser paciente porque ya sabemos que las mariconas guarras que nos gobiernan junto a sus paguiteros no van a hacer nada.


----------



## Ace Tone (6 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> El arquero era un pollavieja de 63 años que estaba hasta los cojones de que los panchitos *no le dejasen morir*. Hasta que un día se cansó y le atravesó el nvcleo del alma al indio pegando un fuerte flechazo.



Si el arquero lo que quería era morir, que se hubiese disparado la flecha a sí mismo.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (6 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Si el arquero lo que quería era morir, que se hubiese disparado la flecha a sí mismo.



Y por qué iba a dispararse a sí mismo? Lo que quería era callar al subhumano que se comportaba como si aún estuviese en la jungla.


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Si el arquero lo que quería era morir, que se hubiese disparado la flecha a sí mismo.



Paque mejor llevarse a un guarro como tu por delante, sabes maricon? conoci otro caso cercano de un viejo en un barrio de estos de panchitada gracias a que los guarros estos dijeron: venga a cientos de miles pa salvar Hezpaña, pues ese viejo lo revento con una de cartuchos cuando le abrieron la puerta, vamos que ni pa llamar a la parienta.............


----------



## Ace Tone (6 Nov 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Y por qué iba a dispararse a sí mismo? Lo que quería era callar al subhumano que se comportaba como si aún estuviese en la jungla.



Claro, porque se supone que no le dejaría *dormir*, pero tú has puesto que no le dejaba *morir*.


----------



## Vientosolar (6 Nov 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Ni las flechas inventaron Jajajaja. Luego se les llena la boca hablando de sus Pirámides imitación de mierda, o sus calendarios del paleolítico en el año 1500, mientras en occidente teníamos ya hasta relojes mecánicos, y no hablemos de cultura:libros, escuelas etc. Auténticos subseres jajajajaj
> Toda raza no occidental son animales de la selva.



No. Los japoneses no son animales de la selva, los chinos tampoco, y los iraníes (persas) tampoco. Y tampoco hay que hacer sangre: si los hispanoamericanos actuales quieren disfrutar de los pozos negros en los que han convertido a sus países, pues están en su derecho. Aunque lo deseable sería que no se trajesen sus costumbres con ellos. Pero bueno, no te estreses: con el endemoniamiento de las occidentales actuales, su odio por nosotros y su amor por perros y gatos, nos quedan un par de generaciones hasta la desaparición. Después no quedará ni rastro de lo que fuimos, y lisensiados cabezones borrachos y moronegros diversos podrán disfrutar del primer mundo español sin cortapisas. Sin cortapisas, sin literatura, sin arte, sin música de calidad, sin obras púbicas de primera, pero en fin, a ellos qué más les da. Al fin y al cabo, la cultura y la grandeza de alma de nada nos han servido para evitar que nos esclavizaran y nos denigraran hasta convertirnos en la puta mierda que somos actualmente.


----------



## pandillero (6 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hay un dicho que dice que de la cárcel se sale pero del cementerio NO luego en la Hispanistan progre ese hombre poniendo la eximente de tener sus facultades mentales mermadas o estar bajo la influencia de alcohol o algún estupefaciente y con un abogado de estos progres o algún juez progre el tipo ni pisa el trullo pero en caso de pillar trullo la administración por buen comportamiento le irá rebajando la condena entre una cosa y otra.
> Así que el tipo que esté jodiendo la vida a los demás con sus ruidos y sus mierdas sin hacer caso a las quejas de sus vecinos ya sabe a lo que atenerse.La misma administración progre que le permite a ese incivico hacer lo que le da la gana es la misma administración que luego permitirá al que se tome la justicia por su mano una serie de beneficios usando sus propias leyes.
> Lo mejor es respetarnos unos a otros y dejar la fiesta en paz.
> Pozdrawiam.



Nunca jamás en España alegar enfermedad mental. De la cárcel sales al cumplir condena, de un psiquiátrico penitenciario no sales hasta que te dé el alta un tribunal médico, las enfermedades mentales no tienen cura. Ver el caso del asesino de la katana, hubiera salido de la cárcel mucho antes si no le hubieran diagnosticado una enfermedad mental, aunque sea un eximente.


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Nov 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Nunca jamás en España alegar enfermedad mental. De la cárcel sales al cumplir condena, de un psiquiátrico penitenciario no sales hasta que te dé el alta un tribunal médico, las enfermedades mentales no tienen cura. Ver el caso del asesino de la katana, hubiera salido de la cárcel mucho antes si no le hubieran diagnosticado una enfermedad mental, aunque sea un eximente.



El asesino de la katana salio al final gracias al tratamiento psiquiatrico y creo una familia, en la carcel no lo hubiera tenido y habria sido mucho mas peligroso.


----------



## pandillero (6 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El asesino de la katana salio al final gracias al tratamiento psiquiatrico y creo una familia, en la carcel no lo hubiera tenido y habria sido mucho mas peligroso.



Perdón por la confusión, quería decir Andrés Rabadán "El asesino de la ballesta"


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> Solo que es curioso que cuando ellos matan a nativos o se matan entre sí por ajustes de cuentas o porque algo les molesta nadie se escandaliza. Hace un nativo LO MISMO QUE ELLOS y todos a llevarse las manos a la cabeza.



Le tiró la flecha porque el viejo asqueroso italiano vio que era un peruanito que parecen gnomos, si llega a ser un negro no tiene cojones ni a pedirle por favor que se calle.

Los italianos son auténtica escoria, espero que al viejo de mierda lo macheteen los gnomos del altiplano gostosamente.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> El asesino de la katana salio al final gracias al tratamiento psiquiatrico y creo una familia, en la carcel no lo hubiera tenido y habria sido mucho mas peligroso.



El asesino de la katana debería haber sido ejecutado en la horca en cuanto cumpliese los 18 años.

Recordemos que mató a sus padres mientras dormían y a una niñita con síndrome de down.


Ese hombre no tiene una familia, tiene una mujer que seguramente tenga una enfermedad mental que la lleva a juntarse con una escoria deshumanizada como él y tiene dos hijos que seguramente tengan en sus genes la maldad del padre.

El favor a la sociedad y a él mismo se lo hubiésemos hecho ejecutándolo.


----------



## AMP (6 Nov 2022)

Lo curioso es que los periódicos peruanos titulan la noticia como "Peruano asesinado" "Asesinan a peruano", mientras en que los de otros países son "Matan a peruano"


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> El asesino de la katana debería haber sido ejecutado en la horca en cuanto cumpliese los 18 años.
> 
> Recordemos que mató a sus padres mientras dormían y a una niñita con síndrome de down.
> 
> ...



Nose, eso es un gran trastorno mental y al final se lo solucionaron, cuando le llegue la muerte ya hablaran otros.


----------



## usuario baneado (6 Nov 2022)

Esto no habría pasado si no regalaran papieles en Hezpaña.


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Le tiró la flecha porque el viejo asqueroso italiano vio que era un peruanito que parecen gnomos, si llega a ser un negro no tiene cojones ni a pedirle por favor que se calle.
> 
> Los italianos son auténtica escoria, espero que al viejo de mierda lo macheteen los gnomos del altiplano gostosamente.



Me da a mi que un negro no monta esos follones, panchito de mierda.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Me da a mi que un negro no monta esos follones, panchito de mierda.



No claro, los negros son seres de luz.


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No claro, los negros son seres de luz.



Los negros lo llevan en los genes cuando les advierten y SE CALLAN, el panchito se emborracha y se caga, este se ha cagado de verdad.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Los negros lo llevan en los genes cuando les advierten y SE CALLAN, el panchito se emborracha y se caga, este se ha cagado de verdad.



    

Tú eres tonto?


----------



## apocalippsis (6 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Tú eres tonto?



Que si mariconazo puto mierda hijo de la gran puta yo se de lo que hablo. Mira mariconazo hace un tiempo estaba en un barrio de estos lumpen y en el bar x se metieron 5 o 6 panchitos a mamar, lo tipico la mesa llena de botellas como diciendo: somos las idiotas del universo, pues yo cuando llegue se ve que se habian metido con un español, lo que pasa que este era chungo no voy a seguir solo te dire: que cuando volvio de nuevo se pusieron a pedirle perdon rapidamente, SE LES PASO LA BORRACHERA DE GOLPE.


----------



## larios357 (6 Nov 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Por supuesto.
> 
> Solo que es curioso que cuando ellos matan a nativos o se matan entre sí por ajustes de cuentas o porque algo les molesta nadie se escandaliza. Hace un nativo LO MISMO QUE ELLOS y todos a llevarse las manos a la cabeza.



No es que nadie se escandalice, es que las teles están 24/7 con noticias de muertes violentas todos los días y la sociedad que es basura y miran por su culo pues pasa hasta que les toca claro. 
Dices que esto es inasumible, que nos quieren muertos , que venga a subir todo, que cada vez más ahogados y que nos tenemos que unir hasta que los gobiernos dejen de hacer de mafia y te miran como si estuvieras loco, que para que , que ellos pasan mientras tengan el culo a salvo


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Nov 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Hay puntas de caza que son la ostia. Yo tengo además de las clasicas las toxic, impactan haciendo varios agujeros, además del propio del tubo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251714
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta esa punta, en cualquier caso, las que mejor resultado me han dado siempre con el jabalí han sido las clásicas de dos hojas, además son baratas. 

He comprado estas de cold steel de plástico, sí sí, de plástico y son la polla. Aún no he cazado con ellas pero por las pruebas de tiro que he hecho creo que van a dar muy buen resultado. 

Punta de Caza Mayor Cheap Shot de Cold Steel en polímero (10 uds) - MoitoArchery


----------



## panaderia (7 Nov 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Que no tienes razón, que te calles la puta boca, chalado psicópata de mierda.
> 
> Se llama a la policía y punto. Que para eso está, ¿qué somos personas o putos salvajes?
> 
> ...



matar a alguien por cosas asi es una salvajada. Imaginate a un enfermo mental que tiene un brote sicótico y empieza a gritar. ¿nos lo cargamos?


----------



## OBDC (7 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> matar a alguien por cosas asi es una salvajada. Imaginate a un enfermo mental que tiene un brote sicótico y empieza a gritar. ¿nos lo cargamos?



Si evitamos que se reproduzca sin duda

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Galvani (20 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> matar a alguien por cosas asi es una salvajada. Imaginate a un enfermo mental que tiene un brote sicótico y empieza a gritar. ¿nos lo cargamos?



Si está debajo de tu casa jodiendo un día y otro y otro y nadie te lo arregla (policía)... Tu verás si lo aguantas.Alguien que no lo ha sufrido no tiene ni idea.


----------



## Escachador (20 Nov 2022)

Pues el chuchumeco parece bastante educado.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> solo habia despertado al arquero, faltaba por despertar el barbaro, el acrobata, el mago y el caballero



El caballero llegó después del flechazo en un coche patrulla.


----------



## amputado (28 Nov 2022)

por lo visto le insulto y le dijo que bajara si tenia cojones. 
ahora sabe que las palabras tienen consecuencias


----------

